# Bioshock Infinite



## ste2425 (Mar 19, 2013)

Exactly a week to go till we get it. Personally i cannot wait absolutely loved the first game, currently replaying it courtesy of steam thanks to pre-purchasing infinite. The second whilst it was fun and looked good just didn't hold me like the first, i only recently completed it because of infinite. 

Few trailers and screenies.
[YT]XP1t9_EJL-Y[/YT]


































































So are you lot as excited about this game as i am?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 19, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> So are you lot as excited about this game as i am?



I'm having a hard time getting excited about it, even though the floating city setting is more intriguing to me than the underwater city. I don't know, just something about the girl, the summonsing, and the overall Bioshock universe that never impresses me too much. Other than solid art design, the series has always lacked polish in some regards.

I'm actually more interested in what RE6 and Call of Juarez Gunslinger will be like.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 19, 2013)

played bioshock 1 and liked it and have 2 on ps3 but have not played it, is 2 any good?


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 19, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> I'm having a hard time getting excited about it, even though the floating city setting is more intriguing to me than the underwater city. I don't know, just something about the girl, the summonsing, and the overall Bioshock universe that never impresses me too much. Other than solid art design, the series has always lacked polish in some regards.
> 
> I'm actually more interested in what RE6 and Call of Juarez Gunslinger will be like.



Personally i loved the setting of Rapture. Far more interesting and a great back story with audio logs then any game ive plaid. Now call of Juarez never interested me  Just seem's too believable/normal from what i remember of the first one's advertising.





KainXS said:


> played bioshock 1 and liked it and have 2 on ps3 but have not played it, is 2 any good?



Bioshock 2 is great fun but, to me, in the same way Angry Birds is on the iPhone. Its a great time waster but doesn't draw you into the story and makes you want to play for hours on end. Id strongly recommend getting it now as its far from expensive and insist that it is a *good* game just don't expect to be glued to your monitor for hours like Bioshock 1, if you was even for that.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 19, 2013)

Since we're at it, it's will be launched on March 26th?


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yup,

I believe its released everywhere at the same time for a change too.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 19, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Personally i loved the setting of Rapture. Far more interesting and a great back story with audio logs then any game ive plaid.



It wasn't just Rapture itself, some of the water effects and lighting were very good, in fact I worry this one will lack a lot of the latter. Part of the setting was the limited type of enemies, which was repetitious for me.

I've also always felt the weaponry, aim and movement of Bioshock to be quite arcade, with some weapons just being more show than go. Audio wise it's always been terrible, with horrible arcade weapon sounds and oft dropouts on weapons like machine gun.

I just feel it's always been a game where the gameplay and other elements I mentioned don't live up to the excellent art design. A lot of the upgrades are worthless too. 

CoJ isn't for everyone, and the last one sucked. It's just a refreshing change of pace from typical shooters. It's no Red Dead, but until we get that on PC, I'll keep playing CoJ, as long as they make the old west ones.

This one supposedly has iconic outlaws in it, so that might add some appeal. They also really improved the realism and challenge of shootouts in CoJ 2, and I'm hoping they continue that direction. In CoJ 1 it was more like a mere moving cursor like in a browser game.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 20, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> It wasn't just Rapture itself, some of the water effects and lighting were very good, in fact I worry this one will lack a lot of the latter. Part of the setting was the limited type of enemies, which was repetitious for me.



Thats very true i think i got lost in the story of rapture in the first game so didn't really notice the repetitiveness of the enemies or the weapons sound quality etc. However with Bioshock 2 Rapture was nothing new which is when i started to pay more attention to the enemies and weapons and other things like that which is probably why i never played it all the way through first time.


----------



## Frick (Mar 20, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Personally i loved the setting of Rapture. Far more interesting and a great back story with audio logs then any game ive plaid.



Soooo..... Have you played System Shock 2? ^^

While I tried to like Bioshock, I couldn't. I loved the setting, I loved the looks of the game, but it was just kinda boring to me.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 20, 2013)

Frick said:


> Soooo..... Have you played System Shock 2? ^^



Never heard of it 

Ill give it a Google i assume the setting is similar?

edit: explains why ive never heard of it, i was 9 when it was released according to Wikipedia


----------



## caleb (Mar 20, 2013)

Frick said:


> Soooo..... Have you played System Shock 2? ^^
> 
> While I tried to like Bioshock, I couldn't. I loved the setting, I loved the looks of the game, but it was just kinda boring to me.



I have the exact same feeling with Bioshock games..
I guess if you are the fortunate one to play System Shock 2 then you are spoiled 


ste2425 stop reminding us of our age ! SS2 still worth playing, you just need some mods for the textures that are around the interwebs and I ran it on my Core2Duo 8800GTS fine.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 20, 2013)

In that last video from IGN, the AI behind Elisabeth, Ken Levine and his minions talk about scripted events and animations, and they call it an AI. 
Every object on scene is marked up for different kinds of Elisabeth interaction and has an attraction factor so some things are more ore less interesting for her. While idle, she has to choose interactions in a non repeatable pattern while staying in front of the camera. 
If the team had problems developing this kind of simple behaviour, I suspect this game will be a buggy mess, with suggestions like "Save often in different slots, Elisabeth gets stuck also often" ... but honestly, I so hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2013)

I loved Bioshock! but bioshock 2 ehh was ok to me. In Bioshock 2 you're a big daddy, but one of or the first big daddy so you're not the strongest. But still a great game, just not as good to me as the first one. I picked it up on a 5 dollar steam sale. 

This Bioshock looks good, but i'm not excited about it.. What captured me in Bioshock was the whole plane crash and the descend into rapture. Looking out the window as you fall to the bottom of the ocean is amazing. I just don't know if I'll get that same feeling in the sky... I hope so.. If they can make the clouds feel like Flash Gordon then it'll be cool.. You know as you raise they play _FLASSHHH A-AAHHH He's a miracle!_ lol hehehehe I guess we'll see.. hehehe I won't buy it new, but I'll pick it up on a sale for sure.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 20, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I hope so.. If they can make the clouds feel like Flash Gordon then it'll be cool.. You know as you raise they play _FLASSHHH A-AAHHH He's a miracle!_ lol hehehehe I guess we'll see.. hehehe I won't buy it new, but I'll pick it up on a sale for sure.








couldnt resist 

Im excited to see how Elizabeth turns out if it works well on the beach and the rest of the game i think it would be quite interesting?


----------



## Frick (Mar 20, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Never heard of it
> 
> Ill give it a Google i assume the setting is similar?
> 
> edit: explains why ive never heard of it, i was 9 when it was released according to Wikipedia



Bioshock is usually described as a "spiritual successor" to SS2, at least that was what they were getting at when they made Bioshock.



caleb said:


> I have the exact same feeling with Bioshock games..
> I guess if you are the fortunate one to play System Shock 2 then you are spoiled
> 
> ste2425 stop reminding us of our age ! SS2 still worth playing, you just need some mods for the textures that are around the interwebs and I ran it on my Core2Duo 8800GTS fine.



I actually played it for the first time in 2012. And I was pretty much blown away at how good it was. I mean sure it doesn't have the looks or stuff like that of new games, but the game itself is still spectacular.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 20, 2013)

Totally stole my floating city and corrupt leader idea from my book Years into Days.  Not to mention a select few humans with special powers.
Though i doubt the developers read any british books with little international reception! Maybe i should point them to the product page... I demand royalties!


----------



## Frick (Mar 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Totally stole my floating city and corrupt leader idea from my book Years into Days.  Not to mention a select few humans with special powers.
> Though i doubt the developers read any british books with little international reception! Maybe i should point them to the product page... I demand royalties!



You really wrote that? I have seen it, been wanting to read it. It looks kinda interesting. I was always fascinated by Laputa as a kid..


----------



## RCoon (Mar 20, 2013)

Frick said:


> You really wrote that? I have seen it, been wanting to read it. It looks kinda interesting. I was always fascinated by Laputa as a kid..



What's your email address? I'll send you a free copy, my agent in LA has put an obsessively high price of £10~ on the book, so i wont make you pay for it. Currently working on the next in the series, if you'd like to read the first half of that (but then we get into private contracts of forwarding information)


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2013)

I think this will be the closest thing we'll get to a roller coaster tycoon game with guns.. lol It would be great if they put out an editor with it to let you create your on sky-lines. I think this would be a great game for Oculus Rift.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 20, 2013)

will definitely buy it,  but not at 60$. I don't buy any games at 60$.

loved the originals but personally I can play 2 longer than 1. Sure the storyline is better in 1, but only the 1st time through. The 2nd time it loses its lustor, no more mystery. Then you're stuck with the general gameplay and environment which while good, doesn't hold your interest like it did the first time. You forgo most of the plasmids as useless gimmicks and keep to just a few weapons. It essentially becomes too effective and you fly through the game at world record speed, only to get bored by all the wait times and speeches. 

The 2nd one adds a few more interesting enemies and I really love the drill (though I wish you didn't have to keep getting oil for it) I really can't get tired of drilling into people it's like crack you always need more. I'd set cheatengine to force the oil to stay full and go on for hours. 

Now I'm really looking forward to the new one, I really hope they make it easy to drop enemies off the city, I mean what good is a floating city if you can't throw people off of it? Not to mention I love more open environments rather than dungeon crawls where everything's so limited. So I like the idea of plasmids in the sky. I just hope they don't gimmick it up and make it just as limited as if you were in a dungeon.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 20, 2013)

yogurt_21 said:


> will definitely buy it,  but not at 60$. I don't buy any games at 60$.



Picked it up for £29 quid on steam, including bioshock 1, Xcom enemy unknown (its alright i gues) and some team fortress 2 stuff with the pre-purchase rewards thing, bout $43 i think.


----------



## Retrophe (Mar 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Totally stole my floating city and corrupt leader idea from my book Years into Days.  Not to mention a select few humans with special powers.
> Though i doubt the developers read any british books with little international reception! Maybe i should point them to the product page... I demand royalties!



I just put that on my amazon wish list for kindle. Sounds interesting. I'll have to get it soon.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 25, 2013)

only 13 hours left 

Never actually watched the countdown of a game being released before, i really hope its worth it.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 25, 2013)

How come there is a review on IGN for 5 days now, and other sites are counting down to release date?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2013)

Retrophe said:


> I just put that on my amazon wish list for kindle. Sounds interesting. I'll have to get it soon.



As i said to Frick, pm your email address and I'll send you a PDF copy 
It's been out a couple of years, and sales are dwindling anyway!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 25, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> I'm having a hard time getting excited about it, even though the floating city setting is more intriguing to me than the underwater city. I don't know, just something about the girl, the summonsing, and the overall Bioshock universe that never impresses me too much. Other than solid art design, the series has always lacked polish in some regards.
> 
> I'm actually more interested in what RE6 and Call of Juarez Gunslinger will be like.



I never really liked any thing that came from the unreal engine although i did enjoy the 1st for the story how ever i thought the 2nd was a major let down story wise and still being on the unreal engine i found the game boring and limited.

Now this 3rd one i can say i feel about the same as you do if not worse.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 25, 2013)

This will be my first Bioshock. I'm curious to see what's in the bag.

Reviews are out:

IGN - 9.4 [9.5 on PC]
CVG - 9.1
Eurogamer - 10/10
EDGE - 9/10
Joystiq - 5/5
Polygon - 10/10
Destructoid - 10/10
Rev3Games - 5/5


----------



## AsRock (Mar 25, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> This will be my first Bioshock. I'm curious to see what's in the bag.
> 
> Reviews are out:
> 
> ...



Their reviews mean some thing lol ?.. Half of them at least will rate shit as edible and enjoyable at the same time.  And if you want any kind of idea you would have to read each review and see why they say what they do.. 

Looks like some one did not pay Joystiq.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 25, 2013)

can't wait to get this game but I need to beat Crysis 3 and Tomb raider first. Sounds like the PC version is definitely the one to get for this game.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Frizz (Mar 25, 2013)

Playing it right now, bought the copy off CJs CD Keys for $40 AUD mainly because I couldn't justify paying the $80 AUD price tag.  

Gameplay is awesome, graphics awesome and the story is top notch so far.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 25, 2013)

I am so so so disappointed. Steam unlocked for me bout half hour ago. And the second 'play' popes up got a call from work wanting me in tomorrow.    No gaming for me tonight, up at 6. Very gutted.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2013)

I decided to pick it up since GMG had it for $60 with 3 free games, then you get another one free since it's a Steam key. So thats 5 games for $60, plus the bonus content. But then on top of that you can get $15 GMG credit or $14 cash back, I took the $14 cash back, so $46 for it all, and I most likely will just sell all those keys and recoup some more money. Not bad at all.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 26, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I decided to pick it up since GMG had it for $60 with 3 free games, then you get another one free since it's a Steam key. So thats 5 games for $60, plus the bonus content. But then on top of that you can get $15 GMG credit or $14 cash back, I took the $14 cash back, so $46 for it all, and I most likely will just sell all those keys and recoup some more money. Not bad at all.



Wow! you guys get heaps good deals! T_T


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 26, 2013)

random said:


> Wow! you guys get heaps good deals! T_T



GMG deals I think for the most part are global.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 26, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> GMG deals I think for the most part are global.



Oh you meant green man gaming! I think I'll try their site next time if thats the case


----------



## razaron (Mar 26, 2013)

I get 30-50 FPS with DDOF, and 40-70 without. Someone needs to make a side-by-side comparison video, since this is more of an artstyle thing than a simple graphics bump.


----------



## D007 (Mar 26, 2013)

Definitely on the buy list for me.
Caught up in RE6 atm though. 
Tons of fun imo.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 26, 2013)

In game benchmark with my specs at 1680/1050 Ultra DX11 DDOF:

Per Scene Stats:
Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS, Scene Name
32.67, 53.80, 27.19, 120.72, Welcome Center
6.64, 49.83, 19.87, 61.18, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
22.00, 45.87, 11.75, 52.50, Town Center
8.15, 45.52, 17.10, 59.42, Raffle
9.13, 67.42, 33.83, 82.67, Monument Island
3.04, 73.91, 64.78, 76.09, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
81.64, 52.81, 11.75, 120.72, Overall


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 26, 2013)

Too little time for full results.

I get 81, 73, 125 with Ultra, all maxed at 2560x1440.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 26, 2013)

The DL is taking forever. How is it that a game that is only 14.9GB has already downloaded 18.1GB and still has another 2GB to go?!  Crazy.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 26, 2013)

theonedub said:


> The DL is taking forever. How is it that a game that is only 14.9GB has already downloaded 18.1GB and still has another 2GB to go?!  Crazy.



The installed game has a folder of 16.9GB.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2013)

Nevermind downloading. This may take me a couple of days...


----------



## Drone (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks overhyped. I think I'll pass.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 26, 2013)

Got this one free with a 7970 purchase. Played it about fifteen minutes before bedtime...rather strange storyline, but the graphics are beautiful.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 26, 2013)

Played for 15 hours today from 7am to 11pm with lots of breaks and I've now finished it :/, gotta love a day off! Was worth every penny, felt like a day long matrix/inception like movie.. I wish I could could go back in time and play it again haha.

EDIT: Twas played in hard difficulty also


----------



## AsRock (Mar 26, 2013)

random said:


> Played for 15 hours today from 7am to 11pm with lots of breaks and I've now finished it :/, gotta love a day off! Was worth every penny, felt like a day long matrix/inception like movie.. I wish I could could go back in time and play it again haha.
> 
> EDIT: Twas played in hard difficulty also



Meaning that it's short ? . Story worth while any other game story's it compares too as in quality ?.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 26, 2013)

random said:


> Played for 15 hours today from 7am to 11pm with lots of breaks and I've now finished it :/, gotta love a day off! Was worth every penny, felt like a day long matrix/inception like movie.. I wish I could could go back in time and play it again haha.
> 
> EDIT: Twas played in hard difficulty also



You now there is hardest difficulty? It's the 1999 mode. Here's what Joystiq.com has to say: 

By default, Infinite only has three available difficulty settings: Easy, medium and hard, with the 1999 Mode – which tunes Irrational's latest game to a difficulty best suited for those looking for a classic shooter experience akin to System Shock 2's campaign – hidden away until the game is complete. 

If players decide they want an immediate challenge, using the Konami code will allow them to unlock it at any point.

On PC (with keyboardmouse): Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, (Cancel key), (Confirm key)


----------



## Frizz (Mar 26, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Meaning that it's short ? . Story worth while any other game story's it compares too as in quality ?.



The story is really movie quality in my opinion. Once you're in-game with Elizabeth you'll immediately become immersed into the story line since she'll accompany you through most of the way in the flying city. She was like a real person, she'll interact with you without any repeated dialogues and also react to the environment fluidly which absorbed me into the story even more when events were triggered and while the story unraveled. The plot was great I can only compare it to mind fcuk movies like inception and the matrix. It definitely breaks away from the cliche.



Crap Daddy said:


> You now there is hardest difficulty? It's the 1999 mode. Here's what Joystiq.com has to say:
> 
> By default, Infinite only has three available difficulty settings: Easy, medium and hard, with the 1999 Mode – which tunes Irrational's latest game to a difficulty best suited for those looking for a classic shooter experience akin to System Shock 2's campaign – hidden away until the game is complete.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll try that on my second playthrough when I get the time, but I think it's already unlocked for me now that I've finished the game.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 26, 2013)

Drone said:


> Looks overhyped. I think I'll pass.



Overhyped? Bioshock Infinite is one of the least hyped games so far this year.



random said:


> The story is really movie quality in my opinion. Once you're in-game with Elizabeth you'll immediately become immersed into the story line since she'll accompany you through most of the way in the flying city. She was like a real person, she'll interact with you without any repeated dialogues and also react to the environment fluidly which absorbed me into the story even more when events were triggered and while the story unraveled. The plot was great I can only compare it to mind fcuk movies like inception and the matrix. It definitely breaks away from the cliche.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll try that on my second playthrough when I get the time, but I think it's already unlocked for me now that I've finished the game.



You already beat the game? jesussssss


----------



## d1nky (Mar 26, 2013)

sucks i have this bioshock key but will never use it....


----------



## Drone (Mar 26, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Overhyped? Bioshock Infinite is one of the least hyped games so far this year.


  orly then how come there's a lot of trailers and commercials (if you haven't noticed)


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 26, 2013)

I never heard of it until I got the offer with a video card purchase.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe it's hyped but the hype has not saturated. We're using borderline faux-speech here but I have to agree that despite the videos for it, This is game is WAAYY under-advertised for being the third entry in the BioShock series. I'm not even a fan of the series particularly this is just imo.


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2013)

Drone said:


> Looks overhyped. I think I'll pass.



I've played it for a few hours (very slowly) and it's definitely worth getting. I have no problem paying full price for it, but if and when it goes on sale I definitely recommend getting it. 

The game is beautiful, polished, thought out, beautifully artistic, creative, and many times I find myself just staring at the screen and taking the world in. This is one of those games I just don't want to end. They worked on this game a long time and it shows. Don't hold yourself back because they marketed the game... People should know about this game.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> I've played it for a few hours (very slowly) and it's definitely worth getting. I have no problem paying full price for it, but if and when it goes on sale I definitely recommend getting it.
> 
> The game is beautiful, polished, thought out, beautifully artistic, creative, and many times I find myself just staring at the screen and taking the world in. This is one of those games I just don't want to end. They worked on this game a long time and it shows. Don't hold yourself back because they marketed the game... People should know about this game.



Yeah, I'll second that.  I'm actually interested in the story.  I want to know more and I want to know why things are the way they are and what my purpose is.  Throw in an atmosphere of disturbingly malignant technicolor and you have an intriguing, beguiling game.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> I've played it for a few hours (very slowly) and it's definitely worth getting. I have no problem paying full price for it, but if and when it goes on sale I definitely recommend getting it.
> 
> The game is beautiful, polished, thought out, beautifully artistic, creative, and many times I find myself just staring at the screen and taking the world in. This is one of those games I just don't want to end. They worked on this game a long time and it shows. Don't hold yourself back because they marketed the game... People should know about this game.



Good to hear but if it only takes like 15 hours of play well it's not worth $60 to us at least..  Shame as it does sound like a nice game..  Think i will wait till it's like $20..


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 26, 2013)

If there are people beating it in 15 hours then I'll most likely get 25 to 30 hours out of it. I take my time, enjoy the game, seek out all the side quests, explore, etc...

Those other people rush through just to finish it. 

I can't wait to try this tonight.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Played a bit after I got off work, mostly just ran through the into and learned a few things. Think I'm starting to reach the plot twist and get into the story. Getting ready to jump back into it and play more now. 

I'll be doing a gameplay series for it if anyones interested, episode 1 is below, I won't be linking any others here, so just keep it in mind if you are interested in watching. Also just incase some out there play at lower settings, and are curious the difference in looks, mine is recorded completely maxed, including the alternate post processing.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm much the same on this one...thinking I will take it slow and explore all the game has to offer. I just want to stop and look around at times at all the great sights.


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Good to hear but if it only takes like 15 hours of play well it's not worth $60 to us at least..  Shame as it does sound like a nice game..  Think i will wait till it's like $20..



I think it's worth it. I already know I'll play through it again and I'm not even close to completing it yet. I can't argue with wanting to save money though.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm excited for this game, but economic factors prevent me from buying it right now.  Bring on the Steam Spring Sale!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally got into some combat. Only thing bothering me with the game right now is the mouse seems jumpy. The sensitivity was too high at first, I have it nice now. But I still seem to have an unsteady aim.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 27, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Finally got into some combat. Only thing bothering me with the game right now is the mouse seems jumpy. The sensitivity was too high at first, I have it nice now. But I still seem to have an unsteady aim.



I had the same issue with the sensitivity and had to decrease it in the in-game menu as well. Although I never got any jumpiness on my side then again I did play the game on windowed fullscreen as I do with all games since I don't have crossfire so I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 27, 2013)

I left a hint on here earlier that i was getting rid of my game promo key, thought id do it on tpu as youre all better people than on other forums, but no one picked up on it and its gone... lol


----------



## digibucc (Mar 27, 2013)

that's how good we are here d1nky - we don't spam people asking for free swag  even when they hint.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 27, 2013)

digibucc said:


> that's how good we are here d1nky - we don't spam people asking for free swag  even when they hint.



why the pm asking for money?!  ah that's cool I got 3dmark out of it so im happy!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> I think it's worth it. I already know I'll play through it again and I'm not even close to completing it yet. I can't argue with wanting to save money though.



Well money being part of the issue the other is that games drop in price so frigging fast why not wait a month and get them a little cheaper and with a patch or 2.

Is a shame though i do wish i could just drop $60 on games when i felt like it ( not implying any thing or trying to ) just that this digital world is killing these company's of real fast for example Square Enix and how well they should of been doing by now unless the links under Tomb Raider & other new games are misguiding in steam.

Games have lost value as 2 month down the road most would of got the games at least 33% off so you have those people who wont buy just due tot he fact why buy now if i can get it so cheap in a month and that's not including places like GMG were sales and deals can be had already..

And were it gets stupid is i would of been more than willing to buy Hitman for $50 just just one of those games i will pay for but by time i had the money for it it was on sale for $12.50. Although i did find TR for $44 and picked that up.  And lets face it $60 is a hell lot of money for a game..

http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/03/26/s...el=ref&ns_source=steam&ns_linkname=0&ns_fee=0


----------



## Drone (Mar 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> The game is beautiful, polished, thought out, beautifully artistic, creative, and many times I find myself just staring at the screen and taking the world in.


You basically say the same old thing that all the people here did (magazines and other media too). Nothing new and it's not what I wanna hear. Hell, some people even find Mirror's Edge or Bayonetta stories amazing, whatever... Was it ground breaking and revolutionary? Did it have "Wow, man did you see that??!!! Nobody ever did anything like that. I've never seen anything like this before!!!!!1111one" moments? From what I've seen it didn't. That's why I wanted to learn more details about it. Saying "this game has amazing graphics and blah" doesn't mean that much. Spending money on something isn't a big deal,money come and go. Wasting time is a big deal though.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2013)

Drone said:


> You basically say the same old thing that all the people here did (magazines and other media too). Nothing new and it's not what I wanna hear. Hell, some people even find Mirror's Edge or Bayonetta stories amazing, whatever... Was it ground breaking and revolutionary? Did it have "Wow, man did you see that??!!! Nobody ever did anything like that. I've never seen anything like this before!!!!!1111one" moments? From what I've seen it didn't. That's why I wanted to learn more details about it. Saying "this game has amazing graphics and blah" doesn't mean that much. Spending money on something isn't a big deal,money come and go. Wasting time is a big deal though.



Then dont waste your time in this thread complaining about what people's thoughts were on this game  you sound butthurt for some reason, and i dont think the people in this thread who appreciate the game in its current form really want to hear your negativity for completely unfounded reasons.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 27, 2013)

Drone said:


> You basically say the same old thing that all the people here did (magazines and other media too). Nothing new and it's not what I wanna hear. Hell, some people even find Mirror's Edge or Bayonetta stories amazing, whatever... Was it ground breaking and revolutionary? Did it have "Wow, man did you see that??!!! Nobody ever did anything like that. I've never seen anything like this before!!!!!1111one" moments? From what I've seen it didn't. That's why I wanted to learn more details about it. Saying "this game has amazing graphics and blah" doesn't mean that much. Spending money on something isn't a big deal,money come and go. Wasting time is a big deal though.



For some reason every game out there has a bunch of die-hard fans and a bunch of die-hard haters. In between these two groups there is the vast majority of people who just enjoy a game for what it is. For all that I have read though, this game has only one die-hard hater and he's posting in this thread.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 27, 2013)

Drone said:


> You basically say the same old thing that all the people here did (magazines and other media too). Nothing new and it's not what I wanna hear. Hell, some people even find Mirror's Edge or Bayonetta stories amazing, whatever... Was it ground breaking and revolutionary? Did it have "Wow, man did you see that??!!! Nobody ever did anything like that. I've never seen anything like this before!!!!!1111one" moments? From what I've seen it didn't. That's why I wanted to learn more details about it. Saying "this game has amazing graphics and blah" doesn't mean that much. Spending money on something isn't a big deal,money come and go. Wasting time is a big deal though.



Well that's because it is true. It's one of those games you'll need to play yourself before you can experience it's awesomeness, I wasn't particularly hyped for the game at all so I waited for the reviews to come out before I bought it. I was skeptical and was expecting it to just be another rehash of a Bioshock game, but in the end I got so much more. The trailers and gameplay videos does the game no justice and was what made me skeptical in the first place, I barely bought it out of impulse and am thankful for it haha since I don't usually buy single player games unless it has hours and hours of content like Skyrim. Definitely an awesome start for gaming in 2013, I just hope it gets even better from here.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Overhyped? Bioshock Infinite is one of the least hyped games so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> You already beat the game? jesussssss



Yep, I had nothing to do on my day-off so pre-loaded the sucker the night before and then ended up playing it the whole day, turned out to be the best day off ever haha. Now playing through it a second time bit by bit in 1999 mode with the little time I have after work lol.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 27, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> For some reason every game out there has a bunch of die-hard fans and a bunch of die-hard haters. In between these two groups there is the vast majority of people who just enjoy a game for what it is. For all that I have read though, this game has only one die-hard hater and he's posting in this thread.



Well i finally managed to play it an i am definitively a die hard fan. I think its amazing the world is so immersible, graphics are stunning and im assuming well optimized because even with my dated rig i can run it on very high with extremely smooth game play, ( i am only at 1680x1050 though). Just coming up to meet Elizabeth looking forward to the scene on the beach to see if she interacts as well as one of them videos makes out. All in all so far i think it was £29 quid well spent. 

on High






on very High





May have to adjust the brightness because i liked the darkness of it on high settings


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll kinda miss all the water. The water and the fact that it was under the ocean made it feel special and unique. Sure city in the sky is unique as well but it just doesn't have the same feel. I mean a city hidden under the water is different than a flying city where anyone can see it...


----------



## Drone (Mar 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Then dont waste your time in this thread complaining about what people's thoughts were on this game  you sound butthurt for some reason, and i dont think the people in this thread who appreciate the game in its current form really want to hear your negativity for completely unfounded reasons.



Your permission is not required, who are you anyway. I just wanted to learn some details about this, I didn't say I hate it. The one who got their stinking butt fraked is you and those like you because you don't like when someone disagrees with you, yeah? Everyone needs to be positive and full of asskissery about every shit you like? Nice strategy, well done.



random said:


> Well that's because it is true. It's one of those games you'll need to play yourself before you can experience it's awesomeness, I wasn't particularly hyped for the game at all so I waited for the reviews to come out before I bought it.


Fair enough. But it's hard to find a really good reviews today, mostly you find just some overrated/underrated subjective reviews full of crap and fanboyism. It's hard to find something well written and objective.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2013)

Drone said:


> Your permission is not required, who are you anyway. I just wanted to learn some details about this, I didn't say I hate it. The one who got their stinking butt fraked is you and those like you because you don't like when someone disagrees with you, yeah? Everyone needs to be positive and full of asskissery about every shit you like? Nice strategy, well done.
> 
> Fair enough. But it's hard to find a really good reviews today, mostly you find just some overrated/underrated subjective reviews full of crap and fanboyism. It's hard to find something well written and objective.



I have not yet expressed my opinion of this game, so you have niether agreed or disagreed with it. I will just disregard your every word as you seem an unreasonable type of person anyway.

I'll probably pick this game up tomorrow when i get paid, seems to remind me of Dishonored in the art style, but a little more bright and shiney. Interesting storyline at least, and i enjoyed Bioshock 2.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 27, 2013)

More name calling and general nonsensical behaviour will not be tolerated, have a nice day.


----------



## D007 (Mar 27, 2013)

80 dollars for a game with dlc? Not I..
I consider that insulting to the consumer.

Already Bishock 3 has proven, they care as much about promises, as they have with previous Bioshock releases..
IE: The freaking 3D does not work AGAIN!? WTF?!
This is the kind of thing that makes me want to pirate games..
They NEVER fixed bioshock 1..
They NEVER fixed bioshock 2..
What do you think will happen with bioshock 3's 3D support?
You guessed it... NOTHING.. 
I might get this.. On sale.. Or overseas for half the price.. 80 bucks? Not in a million years..

It is sincerely taking every bone in my body worth of restraint to not pirate this. I have NEVER pirated before but I am tired of them making this game, promising a "FUNCTIONING" 3D.. and it NEVER works.. They spit in my face, I should be obliged to spit in theirs..


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 27, 2013)

D007 said:


> 80 dollars for a game with dlc? Not I..
> I consider that insulting to the consumer.



Bioshock Infinite Premium edition is £40 here, which is more or less the price you would pay for Premium Edition. Its £28 standard edition, so I would like to know how you arrive to the $80 figure.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Bioshock Infinite Premium edition is £40 here, which is more or less the price you would pay for Premium Edition. Its £28 standard edition, so I would like to know how you arrive to the $80 figure.



cheaper than that if you look in the right places


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 27, 2013)

Spoiler



"i wanted a puppy but that doesn't mean ill get one" brilliant quote ha

Really loving this game so far very pleased. Think Elizabeth's AI is great.  Turn you back on her for a second and she's off interacting with things looking at things, one time she came back with candy floss where the hell she got that i have no idea. Then when fighting she's actually useful finding ammo and health when needed etc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just pickedup the game! Installing now! I am excited!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 27, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just pickedup the game! Installing now! I am excited!



you should be


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 27, 2013)

Must stop reading this thread.  Possible accidental spoilers....


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 27, 2013)

found a glitch, end of movie/cut scene after rescuing Elizabeth






Sorry they were out of air freshener


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 27, 2013)

I fired this up last night. Cranked everything to Ultra. locked frames per second enabled. Game (according to fraps) is running 60 fps most of the time and drops as low as 30 fps. Visually the art style is pretty cool but I'm not near as impressed as you guys. After reading the posts in this thread I expected something special but other than lots of detail I don't see the amazing visuals. Sure the game looks good but it's not ground breaking or anything. Most distances are broken up with lots of fog usage. Lots of bloom and light shafts being used to cover up the fact that the engine can't handle the long view distances. That is what it seems to me anyway. Up close everything looks pretty good but lots of angles where curves should be. I can totally tell this is a straight up console port.

Mouse sensitivity is crazy too. I had to turn it almost completely down and the mouse is still jumpy. I don't know how else to explain it but it makes aiming a bit harder. I can only assume it has something to do with the port from controller to mouse.

Now don't get me wrong...the game might be great. I'm going to play it and I'm sure I'll enjoy it. I'm not sure it is worthy of all the praise it's getting though. I can't comment on story yet but so far gameplay seems like nothing new or special, and the visuals are nice but not stunning. There are better looking games out. For a console port is is nice though and I've seen plenty worse. 

The game world is filled with lots and lots of detail though and the artistic style is very cool. 

I look forward to running through this game and seeing what it holds.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 27, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> I fired this up last night. Cranked everything to Ultra. locked frames per second enabled. Game (according to fraps) is running 60 fps most of the time and drops as low as 30 fps. Visually the art style is pretty cool but I'm not near as impressed as you guys. After reading the posts in this thread I expected something special but other than lots of detail I don't see the amazing visuals. Sure the game looks good but it's not ground breaking or anything. Most distances are broken up with lots of fog usage. Lots of bloom and light shafts being used to cover up the fact that the engine can't handle the long view distances. That is what it seems to me anyway. Up close everything looks pretty good but lots of angles where curves should be. I can totally tell this is a straight up console port.
> 
> Mouse sensitivity is crazy too. I had to turn it almost completely down and the mouse is still jumpy. I don't know how else to explain it but it makes aiming a bit harder. I can only assume it has something to do with the port from controller to mouse.
> 
> ...



turn mouse acceleration off buddy


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 27, 2013)

I didn't see that option but I'll look for it when I go home. Thanks dude.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 27, 2013)

damn im liking the look of this game now, must delete from my subscriptions and to think I swapped it for 3dmark2013 hahaha. didn't know it cost this much (£40) YOLO


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 27, 2013)

Just got this yesterday. I'd have to say it's the best Bio game so far, and more polished than the others. I did some file edits to remove bloom and all the blur, as well as raising Detail Mode from 2 to 5. According to the file, on max settings HDAO is enabled and it's running at 16x AF. The benchmark tool is kinda nice too, very detailed info. I'm averaging 87 FPS overall. The art design and nav abilities in this game really make it interesting.

I only have a few minor nit picks. 

1. At 1080p, the in-game and menu text is very small.
2. You can't tie the nav aid to optional objectives like locked trunks you've encountered, which are hard to relocate
3. Some upgrades seem limited to certain weapons. I've yet to find a clip extender for the machine gun
4. Even with the brightness set as recommended, a lot of the indoor areas seem too darkly lit
5. The gameplay menu is more confusing than previous games as far as swapping out shortcut vigors and such
6. No hacking for safes, turrets, cameras, etc. You only need find lockpicks, and even then, Liz does the work

I honestly didn't think I would like having Elizabeth as a tag along at first, but she's kinda cool really. She never lolly gags, always has no trouble finding you, and tosses you money, ammo, and even weapons sometimes. She can also run pretty fast, and likes to run a lot, but who wouldn't after being kept prisoner in a tower for years. Sometimes Elizabeth's reaction and voice acting seems oblivious or forced, but I'm at a part where I think she was previously hiding her feelings to catch Booker off guard at the right time.

Some effects are very cool, and who wouldn't like mini bosses like a mechanical George Washington with a US flag for wings firing a Gatling gun as he spews patriotic banter. I really like Shock Jockey, it instantly immobilizes anything mechanical, and a shock combined with shotgun blast will pop regular enemy's heads off while electricity shoots out their neck.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 27, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> I didn't see that option but I'll look for it when I go home. Thanks dude.



I believe it's under the gameplay sub menu. Took me a while to find. On the graphics I agree there definitively not ground braking nor is the gameplay , whilst the skylines is great fun. It's still extremely fun and very beautiful to look at. I gues progress is trying to do better then the current standard however. But still a brilliant game I think anyway


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 27, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> On the graphics I agree there definitively not ground braking...



Yeah there are definitely some things that are just mediocre texture surfaces, sprites, or low polygon count. Fruit and produce baskets look extremely fake, as does ground foliage, and I don't get why they can make baseballs pretty round, yet the balloons are not well curved at all.

The overall art design and effects have always been what's made Bioshock great graphically though, and there it doesn't disappoint. I've yet to look at before and after comparisons, but I was a bit shocked that the Detail Mode was set to 2, same as Dishonored. In Dishonored, raising it to 5 makes a noticeable difference.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have rescued Elizabeth like 4000000000 billlllion times 

This game is bad ass


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 27, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> , but I was a bit shocked that the Detail Mode was set to 2, same as Dishonored. In Dishonored, raising it to 5 makes a noticeable difference.



What do you mean detailed mode? I've just set it to high, very high through the presets option. And definitely agree with the fruit foliage etc. some objects look amazing then others like the fruit baskets just look poor. Silly because your looking at them often trying to find fruit to eat for health


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 27, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> What do you mean detailed mode? I've just set it to high, very high through the presets option. And definitely agree with the fruit foliage etc. some objects look amazing then others like the fruit baskets just look poor. Silly because your looking at them often trying to find fruit to eat for health



I'm sure he is talking about changing settings in the ini file. (Outside of the game)


----------



## m6tzg6r (Mar 27, 2013)

I finished the game for my first time, steam reports 10 hours play time.

I played on easy, and did explore all areas of all levels, didn't rush just played it at my own pace. Many times i just stopped and enjoyed the good graphics and art.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah it's not in the game settings, you go to Documents\My Games\Bioshock Infinite\XGame\Config.

Before editing, copy and paste XEngine.ini to a separate folder in the Config directory, call it Original Files or something.

Now open XEngine.ini with Notebook and do a Edit\Find search for SystemSettings. That is where literally ALL the advanced graphics settings are, and the benchmark tool will also list it in the log at the end of your bench.

The setting mentioned will show as DetailMode=2 in the SystemSettings tree.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just did some ini tweaks as well as picked up SweetFX. I haven't tweaked the SweetFX settings yet, just using someone else's premade profile, and it helps out some scene's quite a bit.

Before




After





Before




After





I'll be tinkering with it some, but already pretty happy with the results.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't know if I want to grab this.
Did not enjoy the endings of the last two.

It's like being trolled.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone else find the guitar yet? It triggers as pretty cool interlude.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 28, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just did some ini tweaks as well as picked up SweetFX. I haven't tweaked the SweetFX settings yet, just using someone else's premade profile, and it helps out some scene's quite a bit.
> 
> Before
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130327/Capture011.jpg
> ...



i carnt really tell a huge amount of difference :/ outdoors is more noticeable seems like the contrast between light and dark areas is greater


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> i carnt really tell a huge amount of difference :/ outdoors is more noticeable seems like the contrast between light and dark areas is greater



View the screens in full size, look at the sharpness of the dust particles in the air, also look at the contrast of the scene. The big difference is, if you are in a dark room with 2 light sources, that room will be dark, where as the default game it will be bright and always have this hazy look to it. Toggling it on/off while I play its usually a pretty large difference in lighting.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 29, 2013)

The game already looks fine as is, and has a specific art design and color palette to fit the mood of the game, im not sure why you would ever want to tweak it or change it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The game already looks fine as is, and has a specific art design and color palette to fit the mood of the game, im not sure why you would ever want to tweak it or change it.



I'm pretty sure I already said exactly why I changed it, and what my exact findings were. If you read the post above yours talking about light sources and how rooms are over lit, and you find that makes no sense, then I'm not sure what to tell you. I don't see how making the lighting more realistic would have anything but positive effects on the game, dark scene's are dark, and light sources are much more important. The game is creepy, that only adds to it.

Either way, "it's fine as it is" is just an opinion, many would say Skyrim is, and look how much you mod that, it's all opinion. If you don't like a mod or  a tweak, it's simple, don't use it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 29, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I already said exactly why I changed it, and what my exact findings were. If you read the post above yours talking about light sources and how rooms are over lit, and you find that makes no sense, then I'm not sure what to tell you. I don't see how making the lighting more realistic would have anything but positive effects on the game, dark scene's are dark, and light sources are much more important. The game is creepy, that only adds to it.
> 
> Either way, "it's fine as it is" is just an opinion, many would say Skyrim is, and look how much you mod that, it's all opinion. If you don't like a mod or  a tweak, it's simple, don't use it.



I never said I didn't like it, was just questioning it as Bioshock games have a set mood with how their graphics are designed to tailor the gameplay and storyline. No need to go on the defensive about it. I never said your changes looked bad or anything. 

Im not going to get into Skyrim as this is not the thread for that, but I mod Skyrim because it is part of the renown franchise as one of the heaviest modded games available, with massive modding community base. (okay I got into Skyrim haha  ) 

Anyways, cant wait to try out this game when I finish Tomb Raider and possibly Crysis 3. Looks to be a good contender for FPS of the Year along with Metro Last Light.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 29, 2013)

The interior spaces that lack nearby light sources have always been overly dark in Bioshock, and this one's no exception, but I fail to see how simply adding more contrast is going to help much. If anything it's just going to make lit spaces look washed out and overly dark ones even darker.

Finished the game last night in my second of two semi long sessions. I've never been big on the Bioshock universe or it's story telling, but the story in this one has me perplexed, esp the ending. It's hard to tell whether...



Spoiler



...the city is real, or a manifestation of Booker's imagined spiritual rebirth, the city being heaven, and baby Elizabeth/Anna being his rebirth itself.


It's just all so strange, but the gameplay is rather engaging. I'm going to have to be on the move more my next play through on a higher difficulty, esp for those pesky Handymans.


----------



## happita (Mar 29, 2013)

The art style is in line with it's predecessors, but I was a little disappointed when they decided to use Unreal Engine 3 yet again for the game. I guess they wanted it to have the same "feel" as the other games before it.

I'll probably get this game just because it's Bioshock and I trust most of everyones reviews/opinions of the game. I'm sure it will meet my expectations, but I think I'll wait till this goes to ~$30 before I make the purchase


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I never said I didn't like it, was just questioning it as Bioshock games have a set mood with how their graphics are designed to tailor the gameplay and storyline. No need to go on the defensive about it. I never said your changes looked bad or anything.
> 
> Im not going to get into Skyrim as this is not the thread for that, but I mod Skyrim because it is part of the renown franchise as one of the heaviest modded games available, with massive modding community base. (okay I got into Skyrim haha  )
> 
> Anyways, cant wait to try out this game when I finish Tomb Raider and possibly Crysis 3. Looks to be a good contender for FPS of the Year along with Metro Last Light.



When you use a line like "I'm not sure why *you* would ever want to tweak it". That makes it sound like you are questioning my reasoning behind it, so thats why I gave the response I did. 

And games are always tailored by devs as the way they best see fit or capable. That doesn't mean it's the best solution out there, there could be many reasons it is the way it is, simplest of those reason is it's a cross platform title. Just because one game is known for modding doesn't mean others gain less of an effect from mods. 

So far though, I'm enjoying it. And for the most part it seems everyone else is, very well could be up there for FPS of the year, or maybe Action Adventure of the year.



Frag Maniac said:


> The interior spaces that lack nearby light sources have always been overly dark in Bioshock, and this one's no exception, but I fail to see how simply adding more contrast is going to help much. If anything it's just going to make lit spaces look washed out and overly dark ones even darker.



This "mod" overall makes the game darker, lighter scenes with many light sources won't be washed out, it's just like any other injector mod out there. And if it was washed out, then you would just tweak the settings accordingly. Infact, if you want to see washed out, take a look at the default game, thats probably the best reason to start using this mod, it removes a haze the game naturally has. The way you make it sound is as though the game is absolutely perfect out of the box, and no one else can make it look better, all they will do is break it. And sadly thats what a lot of developers these days tend to think as well, thats why not many games can be modded. This isn't so much a mod as a tweak, it's a post processing effect that can be applied to any game (I also run this on BF3). Either way...

With the Mod





Without





With the Mod




Without the Mod





Take a look at that scene and the light sources (And yes mine is a bit overly dark, this was taken on my first time playing with the mod and someone elses presets, I can either bump up ingame brightness or tinker with the mod to perfect it). There is the 2 machines, 2 lights, and the windows. Yet look at default how well the ceiling is lit, even though there is no light source for it, heck how well the rest of the room is lit. What you are going off of is hypothesis on how you think this mod works. If the mod is overly dark, you can adjust it so it isn't as well. It has numerous settings, after all, we are playing PC games here, I don't know about you guys, but if I wanted out of the box, I would play on console. I've already opened up my ini files, bumped up some stuff there that isn't in the menu's, and did this mod to improve the mood lighting of the game. Also take a look at the dust particle effects in the light rays, and tell me that doesn't look a ton better with the mod.


----------



## caleb (Mar 29, 2013)

Using such stuff - GFX enhancers - is a short way to get yourself banned for cheats with PunkBuster. Just lower your gamma , for real I see no difference over these screenshots.

I love the game climate so far but the lame factor spoils the fun a bit... Was just at the zeppelin bail scene and I missed the track and felt down... I was like 'doh gonna die and resp at checkpoint' but the game re-winded to just before the jump instantly. I think that just killed the fun for me  And I was hoping for System Shock level of complexity this time, damn you console market


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2013)

caleb said:


> Using such stuff - GFX enhancers - is a short way to get yourself banned for cheats with PunkBuster. Just lower your gamma , for real I see no difference over these screenshots.
> 
> I love the game climate so far but the lame factor spoils the fun a bit... Was just at the zeppelin bail scene and I missed the track and felt down... I was like 'doh gonna die and resp at checkpoint' but the game re-winded to just before the jump instantly. I think that just killed the fun for me  And I was hoping for System Shock level of complexity this time, damn you console market



In BF3 I use it to remove some blue tint, not to adjust the light levels, and I've been using it to do so for about a year now and haven't ever got banned (So it's obviously not the short way, a year isn't a short amount of time), so I'm just fine 

Anyways back to Bioshock talk, yeah I had that exact samething happen with the tracks. Was a bit confused, thought it was a special ability, then just realized I died and it reset me so close.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 29, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> This "mod" overall makes the game darker, lighter scenes with many light sources won't be washed out, it's just like any other injector mod out there. And if it was washed out, then you would just tweak the settings accordingly. Infact, if you want to see washed out, take a look at the default game, thats probably the best reason to start using this mod, it removes a haze the game naturally has. The way you make it sound is as though the game is absolutely perfect out of the box, and no one else can make it look better, all they will do is break it. And sadly thats what a lot of developers these days tend to think as well, thats why not many games can be modded. This isn't so much a mod as a tweak, it's a post processing effect that can be applied to any game (I also run this on BF3). Either way...
> 
> With the Mod
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/Capture016.jpg
> ...



Your wall of text means nothing compared to these screens, which obviously show exactly what I was referring to. My comment was directly associated with contrast specifically, since that's all you mentioned previously. These screens show dark areas being darker and lit areas being lighter, just as I previously explained using more contrast would. Problem is, the dark areas are now so dark you can't see any gradient in them, and thus no detail, also known as black crush.

I don't need a lecture on filters. I've used them many times in photo, video, and game editing, and what you've said and shown here does nothing to disprove what I've seen and experienced, nor how such mods affect this particular game.

The bottom line is, no matter how you tweak with filtering, you're still stuck with the light map a given game has. You can't just remove what you're calling haze, which indoors is really filtered light or AO, and expect to solve the problem of some areas being too dark, and some too light. Indeed your screens show you've only exacerbated the problem.

On caleb's comment, he appeared to be referring to graphics tweaks that help you see things better. Obviously the ones you're using in this game actually make it harder to see things in dark places. If you're just removing a mood color such as the blue tint you referred to, it's probably not helping your vision either.

Using and understanding graphics tweaks are two different things entirely. You seem more intent on lecturing about what you do not fully comprehend yourself, before even learning the specific details about it.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2013)

Downloaded the other night and look forward to playing it. Loved the first Bioshock but really couldn't get into the second one.


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2013)

.jpg is useless for good comparison screens. Try to do .bmp


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Your wall of text means nothing compared to these screens, which obviously show exactly what I was referring to. My comment was directly associated with contrast specifically, since that's all you mentioned previously. These screens show dark areas being darker and lit areas being lighter, just as I previously explained using more contrast would. Problem is, the dark areas are now so dark you can't see any gradient in them, and thus no detail, also known as black crush.
> 
> I don't need a lecture on filters. I've used them many times in photo, video, and game editing, and what you've said and shown here does nothing to disprove what I've seen and experienced, nor how such mods affect this particular game.
> 
> ...



You don't read my wall of text obviously, you missed the fact that said I haven't tinkered with the settings at all. And that everything is adjustable. I will be playing with the settings, it won't be hard to get more detail into those dark area's, though like I said, I already said this, but it means nothing to you because the tone you carry shows you have superior knowledge in this field compared to everyone else.

What I said and showed did disprove a good amount of what you said. Like I said, you must not be capable of reading all that well, because you assumed light scenes would be washed out, and thats not even close to remotely true.  It just seems like this isn't even worth saying as you missed most of the points I put up because you know more about this than others.

And on response to you about caleb, you are wrong, he linked me a video talking about what he was referring to, and he is dead on, it's an injector, it's exactly what I'm using. You are right that using and understanding them is completely different, all you have gone off is hunches, just like the last one with caleb there, and once again, it was completely wrong. You speak of my lectures when you post is constructed very similarly. 

And you didn't even address the big question out of all of this. Do you think Bioshock Infinite cannot be improved upon? It's a perfect color palette and lighting system, and anything anyone does to tweak it will only make it work? If you think thats true, then there really is no conversation to be had, because thats just not PC gaming. You seem more intent on trying to make fun of me on an intellectual level then fully understanding what I am using, instead you take shots in the dark, like assuming this mod is different than the BF3 one to remove tint. It's the same mod, has much adjustability, but you don't seem to understand that it can be used in a very mild manner, you would rather try to make me sound uneducated about something I actually use, while you don't use it and are just making assumptions. Theres a famous saying about assumptions, seems to be holding true.

Either way, all my posts were intended for was to show that there is some options out there to tweak the game. If people had questions, they could ask them. Tried to put this out there to help out, not deal with this kind of crap, like I said before oyu even responded on this topic to Phenom, if you don't like it, don't use it, simple as that.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 30, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You don't read my wall of text obviously, you missed the fact that said I haven't tinkered with the settings at all.



Actually I did read that and it only further exemplifies that you are speculating erroneously. However I didn't bother reading anymore than this yet again speculative, assuming part of this post, because I'm really growing tired of your much ado about nothing. Like I said, you really don't know enough about it to even argue objectively. Silly to lecture on something you've merely tinkered with via trial and error, let alone on something you've yet to even take a stab at. 

Anyways, the screens speak for themselves. An ini profile that merely adds contrast does nothing to fix the lighting problems this game has.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm gonna start the game tonight.  How did you guys find the difficulty?  I'm thinkin bout trying it on hard.


----------



## erocker (Mar 30, 2013)

I played through on hard. There's some point where I died a lot. It was indeed hard.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 30, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> I'm gonna start the game tonight.  How did you guys find the difficulty?  I'm thinkin bout trying it on hard.



Hard seemed like the intended difficulty to play through 



erocker said:


> I played through on hard. There's some point where I died a lot. It was indeed hard.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 30, 2013)

What AMD drivers are you guys using? I'm using 13.1 but wonder if there are any Beta drivers out specific for this game


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2013)

yeah i'm playing on hard too.it's seemed right so far - though i'm only about 4-5 hours in which is probably 2-3 for most of you. 13.1.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 30, 2013)

Lionheart said:


> What AMD drivers are you guys using? I'm using 13.1 but wonder if there are any Beta drivers out specific for this game



This is the one I just installed a couple days ago. Pretty sure it's the latest.
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-3WINBetaDriver.aspx


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 30, 2013)

For those having issues with Jumpy mouse etc its due to the fact mouse accelleration is turned on in the INI files and so is AUTO AIM.


\Steam\steamapps\common\BioShock Infinite\Engine\Config\BaseInput
bEnableMouseSmoothing to false

My Documents\My Games\BioShock Infinite\XUserOptions ini.
 bAimAssist to false

do that and you get rid of the weird mouse feeling. Made the game a hell of a lot more enjoyable

Also for Nvidia users use the latest beta drivers turn off Ambient Occlusion in game and run it via driver file edit Nvidia Inspector works well for this. gained about 4-7 fps vs regular AO and it helped remove some stuttering.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 30, 2013)

Playing on hard also. Finding the system for swapping through plasmids/vigors very annoying having only two to cycle through quickly having to press the number buttons to get to the others is very irritating never liked games like where you select weapons that way. Wish you could just cycle up or down the whole lot. Plus only carying two weapons was frustrating at first but now I find it makes it more challenging you have to select the right weapon as you don't know when that specific one may be available anytime soon.


----------



## erocker (Mar 30, 2013)

Strange, Auto Aim doesn't work for me with a mouse even though I just checked in the .ini and it is enabled.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 30, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ...do that and you get rid of the weird mouse feeling.



Interesting, going to try that. I wasn't sure whether the minor hitching I was getting was mostly due to the way the game streams textures or poor M/KB support. There's a lot less screen tear than I thought there'd be with VSync off, but much of it does seem related to mouse movement.

The Documents path for XUserOptions.ini is slightly different than you posted though, here's the correct location...

My Documents\My Games\BioShock Infinite\*XGame\Config*\XUserOptions ini.

BTW, on the texture streaming, the game is set to only 400 (MB) for texture pool size. I've bumped it up to 1600 with my 3GB 7970. I'm also using D3DO to force VSync and Triple Buffering, vs the in game VSync. This has smoothed out the video some, but hopefully that mouse tweak will smooth it out even more.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> Strange, Auto Aim doesn't work for me with a mouse even though I just checked in the .ini and it is enabled.



Yeah I didn't notice mine was working either, but still turned it off. The mouse smoothing though seems to have helped a good amount.



Frag Maniac said:


> Actually I did read that and it only further exemplifies that you are speculating erroneously. However I didn't bother reading anymore than this yet again speculative, assuming part of this post, because I'm really growing tired of your much ado about nothing. Like I said, you really don't know enough about it to even argue objectively. Silly to lecture on something you've merely tinkered with via trial and error, let alone on something you've yet to even take a stab at.
> 
> Anyways, the screens speak for themselves. An ini profile that merely adds contrast does nothing to fix the lighting problems this game has.



You did read it, but you didnt bother reading anymore than this? That makes a ton of sense. Like I said, you don't seem to grasp that the mod has adjustability. You can use it to drastically darken a game or lighten it, or add and remove hues. Lets say you think the game is too dark, you can brighten it, or you think the game needs a green hue (not sure why you would think that, but it sounds up your alley) you can add that. My screens show a test setting, not a perfect setting, I've said this I think 3 times now, but you seem to think my screens are the only setting availible. It's like trying to hammer a nail through cement, lol. And this isn't even an ini profile, it's much more than that, a collection of files, you fail to grasp everything I have talked about completely


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 30, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> playing on hard also. Finding the system for swapping through plasmids/vigors very annoying having only two to cycle through quickly having to press the number buttons to get to the others is very irritating never liked games like where you select weapons that way. Wish you could just cycle up or down the whole lot. Plus only carying two weapons was frustrating at first but now i find it makes it more challenging you have to select the right weapon as you don't know when that specific one may be available anytime soon.



f12?


----------



## Rowsol (Mar 31, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> You now there is hardest difficulty? It's the 1999 mode. Here's what Joystiq.com has to say:
> 
> By default, Infinite only has three available difficulty settings: Easy, medium and hard, with the 1999 Mode – which tunes Irrational's latest game to a difficulty best suited for those looking for a classic shooter experience akin to System Shock 2's campaign – hidden away until the game is complete.
> 
> ...



A code?  Now that's something I haven't heard in a long time.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 31, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> f12?



Care to expand on that?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 31, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Care to expand on that?



Thought you were asking how to cycle thru them with one key.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 31, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Thought you were asking how to cycle thru them with one key.



I was however mine is the steam version and I'm pretty sure f12 is the screenshot hot key. Thanks though


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 31, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> I was however mine is the steam version and I'm pretty sure f12 is the screenshot hot key. Thanks though



Mine is Steam as well. Perhaps F12 was something else by default, but I have it as Vigor menu now...very quick to cycle thru.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 31, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You did read it, but you didnt bother reading anymore than this? That makes a ton of sense. Like I said, you don't seem to grasp that the mod has adjustability. You can use it to drastically darken a game or lighten it, or add and remove hues.



Yet another assumption, and I fail to see any point of your talking about sense when you're making none. Yeah I know full well any such mod would be adjustable, but what you keep glossing over is that what got this started in the first place is your claim of your already having made the game look better with it, before even trying any such adjusting, based on your talk of increased contrast and some screens you showed which really don't look any better, just different.

Seems you're now trying to divert the conversation away from that to hide the fact that, as I keep saying, you really don't know much about filters, how to use them, and what their limitations are when dealing with games that have poor light maps in the first place with unbalanced lighting.

If you can't understand that, at least get that you are droning on and becoming boring and rather dodgy. Maybe you should tinker on your own time since that seems to be how you "learn" about such things, because you're only making yourself look foolish trying to pass yourself off as an expert on graphics mods. Sounds like you haven't even gotten around to using them much, let alone understanding them.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 31, 2013)

Just started playing, everything on ultra, mega fps, and the game is giving me an insane headache -_- though the gameplay reminds me of good old arcade shooters like wolfenstein, so its pretty good. But id like the headaches to stop...


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You did read it, but you didnt bother reading anymore than this? That makes a ton of sense. Like I said, you don't seem to grasp that the mod has adjustability. You can use it to drastically darken a game or lighten it, or add and remove hues. Lets say you think the game is too dark, you can brighten it, or you think the game needs a green hue (not sure why you would think that, but it sounds up your alley) you can add that. My screens show a test setting, not a perfect setting, I've said this I think 3 times now, but you seem to think my screens are the only setting availible. It's like trying to hammer a nail through cement, lol. And this isn't even an ini profile, it's much more than that, a collection of files, you fail to grasp everything I have talked about completely





Frag Maniac said:


> Yet another assumption, and I fail to see any point of your talking about sense when you're making none. Yeah I know full well any such mod would be adjustable, but what you keep glossing over is that what got this started in the first place is your claim of your already having made the game look better with it, before even trying any such adjusting, based on your talk of increased contrast and some screens you showed which really don't look any better, just different.
> 
> Seems you're now trying to divert the conversation away from that to hide the fact that, as I keep saying, you really don't know much about filters, how to use them, and what their limitations are when dealing with games that have poor light maps in the first place with unbalanced lighting.
> 
> If you can't understand that, at least get that you are droning on and becoming boring and rather dodgy. Maybe you should tinker on your own time since that seems to be how you "learn" about such things, because you're only making yourself look foolish trying to pass yourself off as an expert on graphics mods. Sounds like you haven't even gotten around to using them much, let alone understanding them.



Alright gentleman - I think it is time to stop this "debate" now.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 31, 2013)

Just finished it. Started playing Saturday at 10AM and finished at 1245AM Sunday. Played on Hard mode and completed all but 1 or 2 side quests. The ending baffles me a bit and I hope that is not the only ending. I chose the bird since I have no clue what the difference would have made. All settings on Ultra with AA off. Very beautiful graphics. Loved how it tied into Bioshock 1. Had to switch to easy mode to beat a couple bosses due to the crap weapons supplied and the impossibility after ALL supplies are exhausted and the boss still has half bar(switched back to hard after). Specifically Lady Comstock's ghost in the graveyard. After I beat her that time, I never needed to switch to an easy mode for that particular boss again. The only other time was the Zeppelin fight. Die, revive, die, revive, run 10 steps for cover, die, revive, die and so on. Really made me hate the devs for that. The only gun I had on me at all times and that seemed to do the most damage was the carbine. ~90% of the kills in-game was with the carbine.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 31, 2013)

It matters a lot what vigors you use too Ducky, esp in those two spots.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 31, 2013)

I found shock and stampede vigor to be the most useful. Shock for mechanical and stampede for the infantry, though the others im sure are just as useful but this mix made me feel the safest lol


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 31, 2013)

I could just sit back and listen to this game and it would be great.  

I have this song stuck in my head now.


----------



## razaron (Mar 31, 2013)

My first playthrough is in 1999 mode. Just came across my first infusion. Health is pretty much useless, getting it back mid combat is an exercise in futility. Shield is good because it regenerates. But, I'll probably go for vigor, because in 1999 mode Vigors aren't optional, they're the cornerstone of every fight.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm upgrading each infusion type equally this play through and it's working out pretty good. I'm also dumping more into upgrades for various vigor and weapon upgrades, vs dumping them into just a couple of each. I'm also finding more cipher solutions and secret areas.

What I've enjoyed most so far this play through is using Firebird when a Handyman appears in a place where there's skylines. The poor guys start moaning and beg you to "come down from there".  

I hadn't realized you could do so much via just using skylines, or that a Handyman can jump up and grab them and electrify them. Hell, I didn't even know you could brake and speed up without even using the gear to aid skyline travel. It's really starting to get fun now, and I've yet to even experiment with vigor combos.

@random,
By "stampede" vigor I assume you meant Charge, with the ram head symbol? That's one I've double upgraded because the 2nd one adds the ability to add explosive damage. I haven't tried it since upgrading though.


----------



## marcosamerio (Apr 1, 2013)

¿Anyone knows the name of the song of the ending credits at the begining?

Bye


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 1, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Just started playing, everything on ultra, mega fps, and the game is giving me an insane headache -_- though the gameplay reminds me of good old arcade shooters like wolfenstein, so its pretty good. But id like the headaches to stop...




same here, and I didn't know why, until I ran fraps.. I was having 100fps +, with max details (Except FSAA, but now it'S ON). so I've set the vsync and now I'm okay xD


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2013)

Had to do some tweaks like increase pool size to get it to stop crashing and some more tweaks to get the textures to stream quicker but aside from that game is freaking awesome! 

Installed this sweet FX config and colors are a lot less bland. http://gametweaks.net/bioshock-infinite-sweetfx-hdr-smaa/

EDIT:

Can someone tell me what the default values are for the DefaultEngine.ini . Doing the below tweaks it seems my texture options are stuck on low and very low. Probably what fixed my texture pop up issue, but I can't play with low and very low. 

DefaultEngine.ini can be found in your Steam folder under Steam\steamapps\common\BioShoc*k Infinite\XGame\Config
[TextureStreaming]
UseTextureFileCache=False // I know this should be true by default. 
TexturePoolSizeReductionMB=1500
PoolSize=3000
LowPCTexturePoolSizeMB=3000

or uploading their defaut.ini would help too. pLZ!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 1, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Had to do some tweaks like increase pool size to get it to stop crashing and some more tweaks to get the textures to stream quicker but aside from that game is freaking awesome!
> 
> Installed this sweet FX config and colors are a lot less bland. http://gametweaks.net/bioshock-infinite-sweetfx-hdr-smaa/
> 
> ...



I just bumped up the PoolSize found in XEngine.ini at Documents\My Games\BioShock Infinite\XGame\Config. You shouldn't need to adjust anything but PoolSize on a card that can easily reach what you set it to. The LowPC and Reduction settings are only for lower spec. If you're using a 2GB 5870 as per your spec list though, you shouldn't be running a 3000 PoolSize. The PoolSize is in MB, so you should set it at more like 2000 at best. In fact I would set it to more like 1600 max, because there may be other graphics that VRAM is being used for besides streaming rendered textures. Keep in mind things like post effects are graphics not streamed as real time rendered textures.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2013)

The thing is no matter what settings I change it too, the textures options only allow for low or very low. I'm trying to get that back to default atm.

In my xengine.ini I have poolsize set to 2000. I was just following someone's fix for textures streaming problems and ended up using 3000 and messing up my graphic settings.

Can someone upload a default .ini for Default engine?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2013)

you could just delete the damn files then have steam reaquire them.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 2, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you could just delete the damn files then have steam reaquire them.



Not to mention that lesson learned, ALWAYS make a backup copy of any game file you edit.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 2, 2013)

BioShock Infinite Performance, Benchmarked @ TechSpot:

http://www.techspot.com/review/655-bioshock-infinite-performance/


----------



## RCoon (Apr 2, 2013)

razaron said:


> My first playthrough is in 1999 mode. Just came across my first infusion. Health is pretty much useless, getting it back mid combat is an exercise in futility. Shield is good because it regenerates. But, I'll probably go for vigor, because in 1999 mode Vigors aren't optional, they're the cornerstone of every fight.





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Just finished it. Started playing Saturday at 10AM and finished at 1245AM Sunday. Played on Hard mode and completed all but 1 or 2 side quests. The ending baffles me a bit and I hope that is not the only ending. I chose the bird since I have no clue what the difference would have made. All settings on Ultra with AA off. Very beautiful graphics. Loved how it tied into Bioshock 1. Had to switch to easy mode to beat a couple bosses due to the crap weapons supplied and the impossibility after ALL supplies are exhausted and the boss still has half bar(switched back to hard after). Specifically Lady Comstock's ghost in the graveyard. After I beat her that time, I never needed to switch to an easy mode for that particular boss again. The only other time was the Zeppelin fight. Die, revive, die, revive, run 10 steps for cover, die, revive, die and so on. Really made me hate the devs for that. The only gun I had on me at all times and that seemed to do the most damage was the carbine. ~90% of the kills in-game was with the carbine.



I found carbine the best weapon for everything, and dumped damn near all my points into shield with a third or so into vigor. Health wasnt much use for me.
Spent some upgrades on devil grenade thing and got the upgrade for reduced posession cost. From then on stampede was bread and butter.


----------



## caleb (Apr 2, 2013)

A fragment of lacrimosa just blew me away in game.
Mozart - Lacrimosa - YouTube

Classical music in good moments really add that something to games.

EDIT: haha notice the TOP comments on the YT vid


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 2, 2013)

+1 for the carbine took me a while to realize the middle mouse button is used for iron sights as well as z. Wish id found that out earlier :shadedshu . My second choice of weapons is either the crank cannon or volley gun.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 2, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> BioShock Infinite Performance, Benchmarked @ TechSpot:
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/655-bioshock-infinite-performance/




I don't know why, with my rig, I get way more FPS than the review.. with max details.. With Lockframe, I get constant 60fps, no drop..


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 2, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite == Worst story ever told


----------



## RCoon (Apr 2, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> +1 for the carbine took me a while to realize the middle mouse button is used for iron sights as well as z. Wish id found that out earlier :shadedshu . My second choice of weapons is either the crank cannon or volley gun.



I changed the keybinds so ADS is right click and vigor power use is G (i simply imagine im throwing a grenade, so my brain tells me to press G.) Middle is the worst keybind for ADS I've ever known, I dont want to accidentally change weapon while im zooming...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't find the benchmark tool with the Steam installed game???


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 2, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> I can't find the benchmark tool with the Steam installed game???



You'll find it on the right click menu...

------------------------------------------------

Another performance review over @ Guru3D:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/bioshock_infinite_graphics_performance_review_benchmark,1.html


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 2, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> Bioshock Infinite == Worst story ever told



i seem to be following it quite easily, little annoying that Elizabeth could say something id want to hear which explains the story when your on a skyline so you miss half of it. Haven't finished the game so by the end it might make no sense but so far the story is being unveiled quite well.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> You'll find it on the right click menu...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Still not finding it...right click from where?


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 2, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Still not finding it...right click from where?



open it through the steam client and it will ask if you want to run the benchmark or the game


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 2, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Still not finding it...right click from where?



Right click the game in your library, you'll find it there.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 2, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> Bioshock Infinite == Worst story ever told


----------



## EmmaLee (Apr 2, 2013)

My favorite character(s) were certainly the Lutece who I think are really the same person just from different timelines where in the constant was she/he discovered this time bending. The hint for that was when you see them finishing each other's sentences and the male notes how it would only be weird if they did not do that. In case you missed it, when you see the male Lucete painting a picture of the female, if you look at the painting he has painted himself.
On the note of Booker's Baptism I believe it was his dropping of responsiblity for his actions that created Comstock. A bit of existentialism I think though I will certainly be thinking on it for a while as I feel I missed a lot.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 2, 2013)

My favorite gun is the Hand cannon. Love it. Second is rpg.

I maxed out mana and added a couple points to shield and health. I just run around the map spamming magic abilities.

And I dig the story. I'm at the end of the game and I have to admit the story has kept me going.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 2, 2013)

EmmaLee said:


> My favorite character(s) were certainly the Lutece .



I haven't read the whole of your post because i haven't finished the game yet an don't want to spoil it. 



Spoiler



But are the Lutece them two people who keep showing up out of the blue in the white/grey suites and help out? Does the story with them two get interesting? Don't say too much because i don't want to spoil anything 



edit: and welcome to TPU


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 2, 2013)

EmmaLee said:


> My favorite character(s) were certainly the Lutece who I think are really the same person just from different timelines where in the constant was she/he discovered this time bending. The hint for that was when you see them finishing each other's sentences and the male notes how it would only be weird if they did not do that. In case you missed it, when you see the male Lucete painting a picture of the female, if you look at the painting he has painted himself.
> On the note of Booker's Baptism I believe it was his dropping of responsiblity for his actions that created Comstock. A bit of existentialism I think though I will certainly be thinking on it for a while as I feel I missed a lot.



Nice analyses, didn't think of it that way. Granted I'm sure I missed a lot despite trying to search every nook and cranny of the game. Gonna have to have another play through to make sure I didn't miss any subtle clues to the story.



WhiteNoise said:


> My favorite gun is the Hand cannon. Love it. Second is rpg.
> 
> I maxed out mana and added a couple points to shield and health. I just run around the map spamming magic abilities.
> 
> And I dig the story. I'm at the end of the game and I have to admit the story has kept me going.



The story is awesome IMHO, although I did like the twists in the first Bioshock a bit better (not by much though).



ste2425 said:


> I haven't read the whole of your post because i haven't finished the game yet an don't want to spoil it. But are the Lutece them two people who keep showing up out of the blue in the white/grey suites and help out? Does the story with them two get interesting? Don't say too much because i don't want to spoil anything
> 
> edit: and welcome to TPU



That's them. Without ruining anything for you let's just say you learn where they fit into the story of Columbia.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 2, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I found carbine the best weapon for everything...



The Carbine is great, esp when upgraded. Only thing I don't like about it is in a few of the bigger battles there's not much ammo for it. Thus you need a good backup weapon. For most of the game it does very well though, including picking off snipers. I think it's kinda odd they put such a powerful sight on the Burstgun and left the Carbine with just iron sights though.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 2, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> The Carbine is great, esp when upgraded. Only thing I don't like about it is in a few of the bigger battles there's not much ammo for it. Thus you need a good backup weapon. For most of the game it does very well though, including picking off snipers. I think it's kinda odd they put such a powerful sight on the Burstgun and left the Carbine with just iron sights though.



I guess its to even it out, plus if you had proper sights on it wouldn't it rival the sniper too much?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 2, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> I guess its to even it out, plus if you had proper sights on it wouldn't it rival the sniper too much?



I'm not talking about a sniper type sight, more one like the burstgun has. It's just weird to have such a powerful sight on a gun that fires in three round bursts. The sniper rifle is also quite a different gun than the carbine. It's more powerful, but has more recoil, a smaller clip, and slower reload time.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 3, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> I'm not talking about a sniper type sight, more one like the burstgun has. It's just weird to have such a powerful sight on a gun that fires in three round bursts. The sniper rifle is also quite a different gun than the carbine. It's more powerful, but has more recoil, a smaller clip, and slower reload time.



In that case i have no idea 

Thoroughly enjoying this game however. Even more so then my first play through of crysis or the various battlefield games, i like how it keeps going. It feels like you've come to the end and boom still more to go. Well worth the money so far


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> Bioshock Infinite == Worst story ever told



I do say good sir, after finishing this game twice and thinking that this was one of the best games I've ever played with a large part of that going to the story, your immaculate post has persuaded me otherwise with its formidable argument.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay, just finished Tomb Raider. Highly recommend that game. Now installing Infinite!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> I do say good sir, after finishing this game twice and thinking that this was one of the best games I've ever played with a large part of that going to the story, your immaculate post has persuaded me otherwise with its formidable argument.



Maybe he thought the emphasis of using double equal signs was a sufficient argument. LOL

Only thing I really thought strange about the story was the somewhat odd and confusing ending. I get the whole bit with Lutece and her bro being used to manipulate, but the deal with Booker, Comstock, Elizabeth and the multi-verse was too weird for me. Anytime a game winds up generating threads of endless debate about what the ending of it's story means, it's off putting to me. I'm a clear resolve kinda guy, it kinda rocks my boat in a bad way.

I did however find some set pieces remarkable enough to gawk at a while, like the first glimpse of the Comstock house up in the clouds with huge stone faces. That was awesome.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 3, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> Bioshock Infinite == Worst story ever told




```
#include "stdafx.h"
#include <iostream>
#include <windows.h>

using namespace std; 

int main(){

	bool Aleksander; 
	int BioshockInfinite, Worst_story_ever_told;
	BioshockInfinite = Worst_story_ever_told = 0; 
	
	if(BioshockInfinite == Worst_story_ever_told){
    
		Aleksander=false;
	}
	while(!Aleksander){
	
		for(char i='A';i<'Z';i++){
		
			char A=i; 
			unsigned char color = 0x0A;
			SetConsoleTextAttribute( GetStdHandle(STD_OUTPUT_HANDLE), color+i);
		for(int j=10;j>0;j--)
			cout<<"YOU "<<endl; 
		for(int b=0;b<15;b++)
			cout<<"   CRAZY"<<endl;
		for(int c=0;c<20;c++)
			cout<<"         MAN"<<endl;
			for(int k=0;k<20;k++)
			cout<<'!'; 
	}
	}
}
```

Stick that in your compiler and view it!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 3, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> ```
> #include "stdafx.h"
> #include <iostream>
> #include <windows.h>
> ...



That is actually quite funny


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 3, 2013)

Just beat the game last night. I really enjoyed it even if it was pretty short. The story ending was something special!


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 4, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> ```
> #include "stdafx.h"
> #include <iostream>
> #include <windows.h>
> ...



Getting baptized and being the false shepherd is clearly stupid.
Actually you use the poor windows.h incompatible with other OS....
TAKE THIS:


```
#include <iostream>
int main()
{
	char a[5][10] = {
		{'=','=','=','=','=','=','=','=','=','='},
		{'=','=','=','=','=','=','=','=','=','='},
		{'||','||','=','=',' ',' ',' ',' ',' ',' '},
		{'||','||',' ',' ',' ',' ',' ',' ',' ',' '},
		{'||','||',' ',' ',' ',' ',' ',' ',' ',' '}};

for(int i = 0; i <= 4; i++)
{
for(int j = 0; j <=9; j++)
{
std::cout << a[i][j];
}
std::cout << std::endl;
}

std::cout << "Ya know what yo messin'?!";
};
```

This helps sometimes


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just got up to the zeplin battle 



Spoiler



im assuming its the finale because its one hell of an epic fight, (if it is the end please don't tell me anything that happens next) ive only died what every time... and i really don't want to change the difficulty. Think this time round ill just hammer the possession on the robot soldiers and just use the bird for ground troops, cool down time is far too long after the barges. If you take the barges that bring the troops out does that mean you have to fight less troops? because even when i do there seems to be just as many troops as when i leave them be, don't know if its worth the time/ammo.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 4, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> Getting baptized and being the false shepherd is clearly stupid.



I haven't beaten the game yet because A. I don't own it and B. My friend has finally gotten into it but I'm pretty sure that works its way into the broader meaning/message of the game. 


Aleksander said:


> Actually you use the poor windows.h incompatible with other OS....



If you aren't using Windows, then you are not even worthy of the insult


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 4, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> I haven't beaten the game yet because A. I don't own it and B. My friend has finally gotten into it but I'm pretty sure that works its way into the broader meaning/message of the game.
> 
> 
> If you aren't using Windows, then you are not even worthy of the insult



I'm confused do you like this game? Or the look of it if you haven't played it?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 4, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> I'm confused do you like this game? Or the look of it if you haven't played it?



If you check my previous posts I love the game and its story from what I've played so far off my friends PC.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 4, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> If you check my previous posts I love the game and its story from what I've played so far off my friends PC.



dam ignore that i got wires crossed sorry :shadedshu


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 4, 2013)

@ste2425,
Spoil much? Jeez dude, would it hurt to use a couple simple spoiler tags? I've already played through the game twice, but some haven't even bought it yet, and those are major spoilers. You expect people not to spoil things for you, but you don't care if you put huge spoilers in yourself.



Spoiler



On barges, depends if they're carrying lots of troops and if they're destroyed before they jump off. I have found it makes more sense to quickly use Songbird as soon as you can, rather than use him sparingly. Just make sure you pick a good spot for him each time. I have also found that it is far more effective to be very active yourself, but not from a safe spot like the snipe position above. A fairly good spot to be is the upper walkway on the right as you're looking toward the bow, esp if you have the RPG. The skyline near those upper walkways is also handy to use in conjunction with the Firebird gear to do devastating damage to any troops that take that position without wasting lots of ammo. There's some guys with RPGs that take that position and medkits nearby, so ammo and health is not too much problem though, IF you use it sparingly as I said. Using Possession on the mechs will help, esp if you have it upgraded with Poss for Less. Shock is also good too for stunning them while you run down the walkway (or use the skyline) to shoot them in the back. Another good thing about that upper walkway is it's easy to aim Songbird's reticule anywhere from there, whereas from the main deck it can be glitchy.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey what spoilers?



Spoiler



I have said no more then what has already been said. A finale is nothing new, barges there from the start, zeppelin from start two mech soldiers? Doesn't give much away and also from start. I apologise if i have spoilt any aspects of the game however but i didn't feel what I said to spoil anything, injuice curiosity but jot spoil anything


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 4, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Hey what spoilers? I have said no more then what has already been said. A finale is nothing new, barges there from the start, zeppelin from start two mech soldiers? Doesn't give much away and also from start. I apologise if i have spoilt any aspects of the game however but i didn't feel what I said to spoil anything, injuice curiosity but jot spoil anything



Seriously? You actually don't think an obvious hint that...



Spoiler



...Songbird is used to fight for you isn't a spoiler? I don't recall that even being hinted at here, and even if it were, it's not good to go blabbing it without spoilers. Use some common sense, that is not only one of THE most climactic gameplay points of the game, it's one of the biggest twists in the story where the most powerful enemy you're running from becomes your strongest ally.

It's pretty absurd for you to say you don't want to know the ending when you have no problem giving that part away yourself. That is one of the single biggest gameplay spoilers, what comes after is only story spoilers, and I don't care if that spoils anything for you because it's vague and in spoiler tags and you pretty much did the same in detail without tags, then denied it.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 4, 2013)

Again I apologise I didn't think they were such huge spoilers. I will edit my posts now. I wasn't being selfish just didn't  think what I was typing


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally managed to survive the finale all i can say is


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 6, 2013)

If you've not finished it, don't read the spoiler below!



Spoiler



Can we not have a fucking happy ending?  Songbird drowns, makes me sad - it's like putting down a belligerent but lovable puppy.  And she's your daughter?  And you get killed to end ALL of it?  Bugger off.  What about a Crysis 3 ending  



Spoiler



where i can just live on my own on a beach reflecting on my sins but knowing i made amends all i could?



Damn it - I want happiness not melancholy.  I want to rescue my daughter/Elizabeth/Anna from this horrible timeline confusion.



Good game though.  Next!


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 6, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> If you've not finished it, don't read the spoiler below!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh but my thinking of it is, again *don't* read if you haven't finished it. Its like a good book or film, keeps you thinking about it long after its finished, what about this, what if that...



Spoiler



Each tear is a doorway into another world/dimension where everything is identical but shaped by taking the choice you didn't in the previous world dimension, get baptized become Booker don't com-stock, or other way round. At the end there's lots of Elizabeth from each world i guess which means there must be an equal amount of Booker/Com-stock's. So my understanding of it this is a loop which goes round and round, one loop you get baptized next you don't. This time she's finally free and so can break the loop however in the other worlds Bookers still alive so its all a sort of happy ending


----------



## RCoon (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok i dont know if im missing something or if anyone else has this problem. but my booker appears to be a midget.
at first i didnt pay attention to it, or care, now it seems a little more specific.
at the beginning of the game, over the alarm sound system when theyre telling people the false prophet is causing havoc, they describe the false prophet as a midget. i then noticed according to my field of view, im a lot shorter than everyone else in the world, and have to physically look up to shoot people in melee range in the head. also makes it difficult to see over higher walls.
anybody else got this? easter egg? game trolling me?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 7, 2013)

Just beat the game on Hard, though not as I wanted to. I sufficed with some of those cutscene revivals in a few battles, one using 1 revival, one with 2, and one with 3. It's not so much that I didn't want to keep trying without using one, it's that I got pissed off that each time the game wanted to load me in a checkpoint well before the actual battle, causing me to do the same scavenging in the prior area over and over before getting to the actual battle. 

Why the hell can't they put checkpoints right at the start of a major battle? So I'm a bit confused when I hear things like "Finally managed to survive the finale". Do they only give you so many revivals? I know better methods for dealing with the Handyman now, so maybe I'll do better next time, but I'm going to be playing on 1999 mode, so it may still be just as hard if not harder.

On the ending, Bioshock has always made their games...



Spoiler



...fairly sad situations, it's nothing new. Personally I didn't care for it. The finale was a good climax to the gameplay, but the story deserved a better ending.


On the protagonist's height, at one point you can hear the authorities over the PA mention the "False Prophet" has been described as 4'9" and wearing an eye patch, and since Booker obviously doesn't look like that, I have to wonder if it's humor or civilians that were questioned fearing Booker's retaliation, thus giving inaccurate descriptions.

The first person perspective camera does seem to be off height wise though, he appears to only be at best 5'6" going by it's positioning. I don't know if that's intentional or a glitch.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 7, 2013)

Just wrote an article about the storytelling and was terrified on what those people are writting.
Talking about religion is a big step in game programming? People are crazy and the game had the most disappointing story I have ever seen.
Has nothing to do with old Bioshocks and is like the game is sold to shepherds.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 7, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> Just wrote an article about the storytelling and was terrified on what those people are writting.
> Talking about religion is a big step in game programming? People are crazy and the game had the most disappointing story I have ever seen.
> Has nothing to do with old Bioshocks and is like the game is sold to shepherds.



Name other games that dis religion or talk about it?


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 7, 2013)

No game i have ever played, "forced" the player to baptize
It has nothing to do with the original Bioshock, it's impossible to go this far


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 7, 2013)

There are a fair number of games that touch on elements of various spiritual beliefs, but most don't try to exemplify actual religions word for word, act for act. It stirs up too much controversy and protest, usually because games only portray the more gory aspects of a given religion because the gameplay usually revolves around killing people for one reason or another.

Here is a good article with many examples of protests that have been made, and a few cases where the publisher refused to pull content. Most games that try to include actual religious accounts don't sell well though, so there's not much compelling reason even for indie developers to release such content.

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2009/12/when-religion-and-games-intersectand-why-it-often-goes-badly/

I kinda feel the video game industry gets singled out too much on the protesting though. When you look at all the movies with religious content that depict violent scenes, it's really only the interaction by the player that takes the controversy to the level of protest.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> No game i have ever played, "forced" the player to baptize
> It has nothing to do with the original Bioshock, it's impossible to go this far



It's make believe. If you have trouble with make believe you probably shouldn't be gaming. Also, they said from the start that this wouldn't have anything to do with the first two Bioshock games.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 7, 2013)

What I find strange is most whom are berating it for being way worse than Bio 1&2 talk about gameplay elements that were pretty much made obvious well before the game launched. I doubt someone dragged them to the store at gun point and made them buy it.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 7, 2013)

Just finished it. I just loved it. Really nice game. Giving a 6-10 hrs of playing (Searching all area)




Spoiler


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 7, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> So I'm a bit confused when I hear things like "Finally managed to survive the finale". Do they only give you so many revivals?



No need for confusion kept dying simple really.

Think on my next play through ill be choosing my upgrades a bit more wisely towards the end of the game i regretted some of my choices, i think i made it harder for my self.



ChristTheGreat said:


> Just finished it. I just loved it. Really nice game. Giving a 6-10 hrs of playing (Searching all area)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



bioshock infinite cosplayer becomes official face of elizabeth


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 7, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> No need for confusion kept dying simple really.
> 
> Think on my next play through ill be choosing my upgrades a bit more wisely towards the end of the game i regretted some of my choices, i think i made it harder for my self.



Actually it sounds like you're confused about what I meant, and I even detailed it in the post. I mean that since the game revives you on all but 1999 difficulty modes, bringing you back to where you were battle wise vs respawning all the enemies you've already killed, and as well brings you to about half health, the only real difficulty lies in beating 1999 mode, where there are no revivals and you have to start the whole battle over from the previous checkpoint. The only consolation is in 1999 mode they add checkpoints for Handyman battles that are right before the battle.

So basically anyone is going to be able to beat the finale even on Hard because they let you chip away at it and keep your progress without really dying. Thus the confusion as to why you said you "finally" beat it. On 1999 I can see why "finally" would make sense, but on anything up thru Hard you can chip away at it in one short session fairly easily. The only exception would be if you fail the objective repeatedly, but on any mode you're getting revived/respawned on, that's usually poor tactics and positioning, and/or poor use of...



Spoiler



...Songbird


Most games that have a respawn type mp style of play to the campaign like SW Battlefront and CoD Black Ops 2 Strike Force missions, are arranged so that the more times you respawn, the more likely you will fail the objective. In fact in Black Ops 2, you only get so many tries before you cannot even retry the mission anymore. Here there's really no penalty for respawning.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 7, 2013)

Spoiler



That magnetic power up you get towards the end was really all I ever used/upgraded once I got it. It reminded me of when Neo from the matrix stopped all the bullets in mid air or the villain from the mask who spits back all the bullets after he absorbs them, pretty sweet power.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 8, 2013)

I did some testing and came up with a few tweaks that allow you to fine tune mouse settings, enable custom FOV, and eliminate the on rails sprinting that dumbs down the mouse sensitivity.

It involves some simple file edits in the game's Config folder, located at Documents\My Games\BioShock Infinite\Xgame\Config. The edits are all made in the XUserOptions.ini file, but first save a copy of the default file in a folder like Original Files or something.

*1. Mouse sensitivity increments*

Do an Edit\Find search for "mouse" via Notepad in XUserOptions.ini. For instance the default mouse sensitivity is .600000. The next step down is .568000. The final mouse setting command in that file is what your mouse sensitivity is actually set to, so if you want it right in between the default and the setting below it, set it to .584000.

*2. FOV setting*

This one is really easy. I noticed that the menu when FOV is highlighted says it raises or lowers FOV by 15%. Thus I searched for an FOV offset percentage command, and found one. In that same XUserOpions.ini file, just do an Edit/Find search for FOV. There is only one FOV command there called MaxUserFOVOffsetPercent=15.000000. 

The default FOV shown in XEngine.ini is 70. The range with the 15% offset is roughly 60-80. If you want a max of say 110, just change the .150000 to .570000. 

These screenshots show the default max FOV, and a max FOV setting with the offset changed to 57%.

Default Max FOV

Max FOV at 57% offset

I did some in game testing with all 3 tweaks here at an FOV offset of 50%, and I think I'm going to leave it there.

*6. Mouse sensitivity while sprinting*

Here I just set the min mouse sensitivity to that of the sensitivity setting I use. In other words, if you like it at .584000 as I said earlier, you can set it to that. Do note however that there are also mouse acceleration commands in that ini that are both set to True (enabled). If the mouse feels too squirrelly at times, you can set those to False, but you may have to redo the fine tuning on your actual sensitivity number.

These tweaks really open up the view and feeling of freedom while sprinting, and the mouse fine tuning is nice too.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 8, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Actually it sounds like you're confused about what I meant, and I even detailed it in the post. I mean that since the game revives you on all but 1999 difficulty modes, bringing you back to where you were battle wise vs respawning all the enemies you've already killed, and as well brings you to about half health, the only real difficulty lies in beating 1999 mode, where there are no revivals and you have to start the whole battle over from the previous checkpoint. The only consolation is in 1999 mode they add checkpoints for Handyman battles that are right before the battle.
> 
> So basically anyone is going to be able to beat the finale even on Hard because they let you chip away at it and keep your progress without really dying. Thus the confusion as to why you said you "finally" beat it. On 1999 I can see why "finally" would make sense, but on anything up thru Hard you can chip away at it in one short session fairly easily. The only exception would be if you fail the objective repeatedly, but on any mode you're getting revived/respawned on, that's usually poor tactics and positioning, and/or poor use of...
> 
> ...



Ahh i believe i was a little confused, haven't played on 1999 mode so i didn't realize there was no re-spawning etc. But regardless finally was still a viable way of describing it, i kept having to be re spawned therefore when i did manage to finish it finally was how i felt. I completely agree i didn't utilize the vigors correctly. In all the Bioshock series ive neglected the plasmids/vigors and i know im only playing half the game but in the first two i found i could play it successfully using just the firearms. During the first 3rd of infinite this was the case and so i neglected 



Spoiler



the upgrades your could purchase for your vigors or using the infusions on your salts


 Then tried to complete the final battle without utilizing your vigors and found it quite difficult. I think when i play through again in 1999 mode it be make full use of vigors along with firearms and think more wisely about what i upgrade and more importantly what i don't.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah it's all about combining vigors with firepower and making mechs work for you when you can. I'm playing on 1999 and am about 20% through so far with no problems. You just have to be more slow and careful. I've even messed up and drank some booze that zapped half my health and not made the best use of the available ammo here and there, but I'm still at full health, ammo and salts, have over $800, and have the RPG fairly well upgraded going into the Hall of Heroes. Of course the toughest battles are yet to come though.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I'm about to play through in 1999 mode. Just seen the tv add again and think its great. Don't know if the us has the same as uk but its quite good, what's the music used in it does anyone know?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone figure out how to change mouse sensitivity other than the slider in the game menu. I have it all the way down to lowest it can go, but its a little bit slow for me, but if I do one notch higher its a bit to much.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 9, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> For those having issues with Jumpy mouse etc its due to the fact mouse accelleration is turned on in the INI files and so is AUTO AIM.
> 
> 
> \Steam\steamapps\common\BioShock Infinite\Engine\Config\BaseInput
> ...




The settings in the XUserOptions.ini do not save when you change and then save the file. They switch back to defaults when you start the game and then exit. Just noticed this, not sure if anyone else has.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 9, 2013)

At hard difficulty handymands were quite hard if i didn't had my sniper rifle


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 9, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Anyone figure out how to change mouse sensitivity other than the slider in the game menu. I have it all the way down to lowest it can go, but its a little bit slow for me, but if I do one notch higher its a bit to much.



Refer to post #203 I made above. Tweak #1 shows how to do that. The pics of tweak #2 proves that XUserOptions.ini does in fact retain settings.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 9, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Anyone figure out how to change mouse sensitivity other than the slider in the game menu. I have it all the way down to lowest it can go, but its a little bit slow for me, but if I do one notch higher its a bit to much.



You can turn mouse acceleration of also, in case something's causing your game to delete the ini files. But as frag maniac said it should keep them.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 9, 2013)

I just need the sensitivity for looking through the iron sights of the guns better. Everything else is fine.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 9, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I just need the sensitivity for looking through the iron sights of the guns better. Everything else is fine.



If by "better" you mean less auto reduction, you should be able to tweak that via what the min mouse sensitivity is set to in the XUserOptions.ini file. The only time mouse settings should reset is if you afterward adjust the general sensitivity in game with the slider, but in my finding, only the general sensitivity setting does (MouseLookSensitivity=).

For anyone interested in the FOV tweak, the FOV should not reset even if the menu slider is used because you're only adjusting the percentage of offset via the command mentioned above. In my testing one particular cutscene blacked out toward the end when it was sett to 50% though, so you may want to try a lower setting like 25% or something. 

There really was no adverse effect other than the tail end of that one scene being black though. Truth be told I'm not even sure it was the tweak that caused it. I've seen cutscenes in games sometimes have intermittent quirks, like the first scene in Dead Space 3 where you're flying through space in just the suit, the pod you catch up to is sometimes invisible.


----------



## SnoopKatt (Apr 10, 2013)

Finished this game a few days ago, and wow, what a game. Only complaint was that there was a lot of downtime in between battles, but overall that was a pretty minor setback.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 10, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That magnetic power up you get towards the end was really all I ever used/upgraded once I got it. It reminded me of when Neo from the matrix stopped all the bullets in mid air or the villain from the mask who spits back all the bullets after he absorbs them, pretty sweet power.




This was my favorite power once I got it. I used it a lot.

The powers I used the most: possession, return to sender, murder of crows & devils kiss.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm about 3/4 way through my 1999 run now. The game is really getting long in the tooth on this mode. I'm starting to hate how you have to be fairly close and exposed to be sure of most powers working. Sometimes an enemy will be standing up on a 6 foot high platform fully exposed and even with a direct line of sight on him at fairly close range the power will not adhere to him. The game's got some glitches for sure. Once I beat this mode I don't think I'll ever want to play on more than Hard from now on, if I play it anymore at all.

Quoth the crows, nevermore.


----------



## 2wicked (Apr 10, 2013)

Why do I get the feeling that there's going to be an alternate ending dlc?


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 10, 2013)

2wicked said:


> Why do I get the feeling that there's going to be an alternate ending dlc?



Is there an alternate ending? Because I remember you have to make some choices through the game does that affect the ending or just the gameplay?


----------



## 2wicked (Apr 11, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Is there an alternate ending? Because I remember you have to make some choices through the game does that affect the ending or just the gameplay?



Not that I know of.
Choice is an illusion wrapped in an enigma of possibilities!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 11, 2013)

The ending is...



Spoiler



...a showcase of the complexity of a mulitverse made even more complex by an implied causality loop which the player has no control over, other than taking the linear path to the final moment where Booker is drowned vs baptized so as to keep him from becoming the religious fanatic Father Comstock.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 12, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> The ending is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Why do you suppose they showed only six of his children as opposed to filling the scene with seemingly infinite ones?


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 12, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose they showed only six of his children as opposed to filling the scene with seemingly infinite ones?





Spoiler



because computers don't like infinite loops.  Ooooooh the name makes sense.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 12, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose they showed only six of his children as opposed to filling the scene with seemingly infinite ones?



Because that's all that was necessary to represent the concept of a multiverse. For all we know that could have been the only versions of her he actually came in contact with too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think we all know some women that belong here........ 

Ive gotten to the point in this game where I can strongly say. It is fucking amazing!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 13, 2013)

^^^Yeah that was one of the funnier parts of the game, other than Patriots trotting along chanting "For Fitzroy!"

Another bit I found funny was the last guy left in the Salty Oyster retreating to the secret room insisting he's going to cut you to pieces, while too scared to come out. Oh really?


----------



## bulma (Apr 23, 2013)

It's damn good!! It has such an amazing climate and storyline!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 23, 2013)

Well just beat it again on 1999 Mode, this time without the DLC extras I used the first time. I'm finding there's a lot of places in this game where you can get through fast and easy. There's no doubt going to be some speed runs on YouTube. Fully upgrade Charge with a couple melee gears and the Overkill and Blood to Salt gears allows you to chain together powerful attacks without losing much if any health or salts.

That said, I still find it very frustrating that the stutter can often kick in when you need to move quickly to avoid a heavy hitter, and it slows you down a lot. My only incentive to play the game again now is to see how much it's improved after the stutter fix they're working on, and to maybe try that "love letter" DLC that will come out later.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 23, 2013)

Are there DLC's out already?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 23, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> That said, I still find it very frustrating that the stutter can often kick in when you need to move quickly to avoid a heavy hitter, and it slows you down a lot. My only incentive to play the game again now is to see how much it's improved after the stutter fix they're working on, and to maybe try that "love letter" DLC that will come out later.




What stutter issue? I never experience that during my single play through.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 23, 2013)

I haven't noticed a stutter either, sometimes slows a little but i think thats just down my aging system.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 23, 2013)

Tired of proving my point on the stuttering, so I'll just refer you to post #24 on this page:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182649

Note that the lead technical director of the game has reproduced the problem in house and says they've been working on a fix for it for some time now. Note as well that there's a 12 page complaint thread about it on their technical support forum with nearly 500 replies, so yeah, it's actually one of the worst problems with the game. They say they've made good progress fixing it, but it will take a while to test and make sure the fix doesn't cause other problems.

Many know that UE3 requires map seams to load assets and scripts. Some of us feel it's probably that IG stretched the engine to it's limits and either didn't locate many of those seams well enough, or didn't use enough of them, which might be causing excessive stutter on some of them where lots of assets and scripts are being loaded.

How noticeable it is to a degree may depend how you play the game, or even what difficulty mode you play on. Many seams appear to be in doorways, and the game in many places has such doorways also as pathing barriers to AI. So if one for instance plays tactically on higher difficulty modes and uses such places to retreat to, crossing back and forth over them might cause stutter.

There are also many places though where the game stutters without being in a doorway or transition area. Just the fact that Chris Kline, the lead tech director has been able to replicate the problem and make good improvements already makes it obvious there is coding issues with the game. Many of us feel it was very poorly play tested in the first place.

As for DLC, there's various launch DLC that came with preorders, some tied to the Industrial Revolution mini game that can be played on the site for it. Launch day DLC perks include bonus gears, bonus infusion bottles, extra cash and lockpicks, and damage upgrades on the pistol and machine gun, depending what pack you have.


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2013)

I think some of us understand you're getting stuttering, but some of us just aren't. I wish I knew why.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 23, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Tired of proving my point on the stuttering, .



I wasn't disagreeing with you. Merely saying ive not experienced it.


----------



## erixx (Apr 23, 2013)

All the (northern) Christianity in this game gives me a full anticlimax... The Borgia's and Machiavelli and some Turks p.e. would add so much more to any story... I know it has been said, but I didn't experience it untill now, but this is terribly painfull unless you are accustomed to it from birth... 8)


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2013)

erixx said:


> All the (northern) Christianity in this game gives me a full anticlimax... The Borgia's and Machiavelli and some Turks p.e. would add so much more to any story... I know it has been said, but I didn't experience it untill now, but this is terribly painfull unless you are accustomed to it from birth... 8)



It designed somewhat from an outside perspective. the creator of the game is Jewish after all.


----------



## erixx (Apr 24, 2013)

For sure. Moises, Jesus, and the writers of the Old Testament also were.

Somebody who is into this stuff could trace each of the thousands of texts of the game and calculate the percentages of each source of wisdom...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 24, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> I wasn't disagreeing with you. Merely saying ive not experienced it.



Not saying you were, it's just that every time I mention it the only responses I see are a handful of players whom say they don't, which makes me look like the odd man out. Over at IG's forum though, I really don't see people saying they don't get stutter.

On the religious slant on the game, I feel it's been given a bit of a Mormon twist, whether intentional or not. It's obviously heavily Christian, but the Mormons are the only Christian faith that really openly accepts the multiverse concept.

It was specifically the multiverse ending that kinda ruined the story for me. I was liking it a lot up until then.


----------



## caleb (May 14, 2013)

*May contain spoilers :*
Finally got the time to finish this game.I pretty much enjoyed the story very much, although the  "Fringe" idea of alternate realities is a little overused sometimes, it's still good stuff for an FPS game. 
In therms of PC game it is really sad to see that PC gaming is down to brainless run and shoot through the game. The only thing that locked me up for a bit was the ghost - nice job there. 
Things that made me laugh my ass off :
- falling off the city : you just warp back up without loosing a single hair ^^ For gods sake even in Lego games you lose cash
- after a few hours of game play "press C to crouch" popup 
- "lockpicking"...

Overall the game made me cry for System Shock 2 , I think its time to play that awesome game again.
Oh man! : http://store.steampowered.com/video/238210/2028664


----------



## digibucc (May 14, 2013)

erixx said:


> All the (northern) Christianity in this game gives me a full anticlimax... The Borgia's and Machiavelli and some Turks p.e. would add so much more to any story... I know it has been said, but I didn't experience it untill now, but this is terribly painfull unless you are accustomed to it from birth... 8)



at first it totally turned me away as well, but then I realized it just added to their evil creepiness. that worked for me


----------



## DayKnight (May 19, 2013)

Just started it. Took ages to finish Crysis 3 because I didn't feel like gaming.

Then started BLOPS 2 and finished it in couple of days. Now "Infinite" time. Next, towards the LAST LIGHT!. YES!.

BTW, did anyone experience any motion sickness?. I want to know in advance because I will prefer not having any.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 19, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> BTW, did anyone experience any motion sickness?. I want to know in advance because I will prefer not having any.



There is lot's of vertical gameplay with high buildings and rails system, so I suppose you might have some motion sickness if you're sensitive to these things. FOV is adjustable, if that helps.


----------



## DayKnight (May 19, 2013)

I am, I guess.

I had to set FOV to 90 when I was playing Far Cry 3 because any lower and I started feeling sick.

So, what do you make up from that info?. What is the default FOV?.



Spoiler



I (as in system spec) am on 16:9, 1600x900 setup.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 19, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> JNow "Infinite" time. Next, towards the LAST LIGHT!. YES!.
> 
> BTW, did anyone experience any motion sickness?.



Motion sickness in which game? Infinite has a slider to adjust FOV, but Last Light requires the new patch and a file edit to adjust it, and it leaves an inset shadowy window on some cutscenes if you increase it.

According to the PC Gamer wiki on editing FOV offset in Infinite, which is 15% by default, the default middle slider position should be 70. I calculated this by their saying changing the offset from 15 to 28.5 would result in 90 FOV at max setting. 28.5% of 70 = 19.95, + 70 = 89.95. Without an edit the max at 15% offset would be about 80. I trust PC Gamer's specs to be correct because the official forum has references to their guide for file edits.

Last Light's default FOV is 50.65 or so, which can be seen in the r_base_fov command that is placed in the user.cfg after launching the game with the patch installed. I've seen one person claim it's vert FOV, but that would mean hor is 90 default, and it def looks narrower than 90 to me. It's typical that some horror games have a very narrow FOV to add suspense by limiting your peripheral view.

At any rate, you won't have to worry about FOV on either game, because they're infinitely adjustable via a file edit. I read somewhere that Last Light has a cap of 90, but when you edit r_base_fov to  90 it looks very wide with a very distant view, so I doubt you'll have a problem with it.


----------



## DayKnight (May 20, 2013)

No one here is talking about last light. I am on Bioshock Infinite thread talking about Bioshock Infinite.

So, Infinite has a default FOV of 70?. If I move the slider to dead right, the FOV will be 80.5?.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 20, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> No one here is talking about last light. I am on Bioshock Infinite thread talking about Bioshock Infinite.
> 
> So, Infinite has a default FOV of 70?. If I move the slider to dead right, the FOV will be 80.5?.



LOL, then why say things, like, next, towards the last light?

Anyways, yeah, default would be 70 and max around 80.5, but you can also edit the offset in the ini file to be any percentage other than 15. IMO there's not much value in that though. The game plays pretty run n gun in a lot of places and enemies start looking too distant with an FOV bigger than 80.5.


----------



## RevengE (May 20, 2013)

I liked it. Alot. I love all the Bioshocks


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2013)

Thread cleansed of nonsense. Keep on topic.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 20, 2013)

I just beat the game. I enjoyed it but at the same time I am disappointed.

I almost never used my powers. upgraded guns where all that was needed. hopefully the new unlocked modes will force me to use them because other then the occasional shock blast or crow swarm, and I mean really occasional...they almost never got used. Oh there was the 1 time where I was forced to use shock to power up a gondola.

I would have liked them to be way more important to finishing the game...like in the end they are far more powerful then any rifle. That just wasn't the case. RPG & M14 fully upgraded just completely wreck everything.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 20, 2013)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I just beat the game. I enjoyed it but at the same time I am disappointed.
> 
> I almost never used my powers. upgraded guns where all that was needed. hopefully the new unlocked modes will force me to use them because other then the occasional shock blast or crow swarm, and I mean really occasional...they almost never got used. Oh there was the 1 time where I was forced to use shock to power up a gondola.
> 
> I would have liked them to be way more important to finishing the game...like in the end they are far more powerful then any rifle. That just wasn't the case. RPG & M14 fully upgraded just completely wreck everything.



What difficulty mode did you play on? If anything vigors become more useful than weapons as you raise the diff level. Some have beaten 1999 mode with no weapons and just vigors and melee.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 20, 2013)

Just Hard mode. Looking forward to 1999 mode as I feel vigors/plasmids hopefully become mandatory. Funny thing is I started on Normal difficulty and it felt like a kids beginning FPS game, switched to hard mode after about 30 min of play...hoping that vigors would be more important.


----------



## caleb (May 21, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> What difficulty mode did you play on? If anything vigors become more useful than weapons as you raise the diff level. Some have beaten 1999 mode with no weapons and just vigors and melee.



Charge with perks + melee FTW.

The difficulty level is on console levels anyway, you can't die or break anything. 
Its a waste of time to play on hard, the 1999 should be instantly available at start. I didn't know it was there cause I didn't read the spoiler thread here otherwise I'd go with that. Game is not worth replaying imho. 

Started to play System Shock 2 again - impossible level as O.S.A, man I'm blown away by this game despite the old graphics its still an awesome game to play. I hope Bioshock folks finally break through console market limitations and make another game like this.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 21, 2013)

caleb said:


> Its a waste of time to play on hard, the *1999 should be instantly available at start*.



Pretty easy to do with the Konami code on all 3 main platforms. I used it myself and it worked fine.

http://www.joystiq.com/2013/03/25/unlock-bioshock-infinites-1999-mode-early-with-the-konami-code/


----------



## DayKnight (May 28, 2013)

Loving the game till now. I am on the way to get shock jockey. 

Don't really get the hate. One even went a step ahead and said that "This game isn't BioShock!". lol 

I have like above 3500$+ and haven't spent any. Where to spend them?. I see no reason to spend them. Gun upgrades look good but dont really know what kind of gun I will be getting in the future, just like the way I dumped the pistol for the shoty.

Crow vigor is good but that horse one is total fail. I thought it would be some bad-ass vigor but the only thing it does is lift enemies in air. LAME!.

Machine gun is my favorite. Total killing machine!. Don't really like the fact that head shots doesn't kill the enemy. Only sniper head shots kills the enemy.

BTW, who said that mossberg is the best weapon?. I checked the whole IGN weapon list and I dont see any mossberg there. Wiki'd Mossberg and it is a shotgun. Which shotgun in this game is mossberg?.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 28, 2013)

Well, it isn't anything like the first two, but Bioshock fans should have seen that coming given the new environment and the gameplay trailers that were released. You have this weird mix of some that don't like the new style at all, and some that wish it would have been even more like the trailers.

How much you spend and how much you NEED to spend depends entirely on the difficulty level you play on and tactics you use. There are vigor upgrades that are pretty expensive that will come in very handy later in the game, like Possession and Charge upgrades.

The game doesn't start getting into hard battles until about 3/4 way through, and it's good to have at least $3000 by then to spend on upgrades, actually more than that if you want to upgrade both vigors and weapons.

Buncking Bronco has it's uses, just like any vigor. It's great for levitating Zealots to keep them in human form while you take pot shots at them. Later on there will be other places it's quite useful. Another good thing about it is it consumes very little salts.

The Machine Gun is OK early on against weaker enemies, esp where others are using the same weapon so you can resupply ammo easily. Later on you may want to use clip upgrade gears and damage and ammo capacity upgrades. The Carbine is a good all around weapon in between the sniper rifle and machine gun in damage and ammo capacity, and it headshot kills much easier than the MG.

The game does have a Shotgun, and there is such a thing as  Mossberg shotgun in real life, but I've never seen the one in this game called that. It's referred to as the "China Broom". http://bioshock.wikia.com/wiki/Shotgun_(Columbia).


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> Don't really get the hate.



Haters are always the loudest. Really though, this has been one of the most reported on, shown off games in some time. The love for this game is overwhelmingly more prevalent than any kind of dislike towards it.


----------



## DayKnight (May 29, 2013)

True.

BTW, I see why many of you guys here were complaining about the difficulty mode. Normal/medium is not much of a challenge. I am killing everyone easily.

Now, one flaw. You dont get choice as to which vigor you want to keep and which to replace. Well not until you learn from your mistakes.

I got the shock jockey but a I had them murdering crows equipped, they were gone and the lame horse jokey vigor was still there, laughing at me. Now I guess I need to wait till those crow men attack me so I can get it back.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 29, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> True.
> 
> BTW, I see why many of you guys here were complaining about the difficulty mode. Normal/medium is not much of a challenge. I am killing everyone easily.
> 
> ...



Once you have a vigor, you never lose it. They are mapped to hotkeys 1-8 or something. You can cycle through them, and even combo them. Up in the air with the bull, shock them, finish off with gun.


----------



## DayKnight (May 29, 2013)

Really?.

When you press Q, there are only 2 available. Like 2 guns and only 2 vigors.

Edit: Excellent!. You are right. I Never knew it was like this.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 29, 2013)

Q is quick switch for vigors, and there's no deciding which ones to keep. Eventually you accumulate all of them as there are 8 slots on the vigor wheel. It's only the upgrades you have to choose on, and those you can't sell back or switch.

As I said before the difficulty ramps up the last 1/4 of the game, mostly noticeable on 1999 Mode.


----------



## DayKnight (May 29, 2013)

I just stepped out of the elevator to be greeted by some guy sent by Fink. There is hand canon etc on the table.

How much, in percentage, have I completed?.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 30, 2013)

DayKnight said:


> How much, in percentage, have I completed?.



That's roughly 40% of the way through.


----------



## DayKnight (May 30, 2013)

Weirdest thing ever!.







Those are the kind of boards in our police stations. I cant be wrong as I have visited them many times as some of them were my friends.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 30, 2013)

So did you find that somewhere at the Bull House Impound?


----------



## DayKnight (May 30, 2013)

Yes. 



Spoiler



When you go down the stairs and see that Chen is dead.


----------



## trickson (May 30, 2013)

Love the game myself. Looks really cool.


----------



## ste2425 (May 31, 2013)

trickson said:


> Love the game myself. Looks really cool.



Me too thought it was fantastic

_Talking about ending here so don't read it you haven't played/finished it_


Spoiler



Wish the ending left it a bit more open for a sequel, but if there is multiple Elizabeth's, my understanding is from the different dimensions she can tear too then there must be multiple Bookers right? So maybe one of them breaks the cycle of Comstock-Booker in a way that doesn't end the way it did


----------



## DayKnight (Jun 1, 2013)

Where/when does that scene comes, the one in the trailer, where we are falling and she helped us?

Suggestions required below.



Spoiler



So... just rescued Eli and now off to board comstock's flagship. Now, all infusion from start were for shield. Then I maxed salts. Just got an other infusion where comy was standing and ordering the doctors. Used it on health. Just giving you guys the background of my play through till yet.

Dumped the machine gun in the last stage because enemies are seriously tough. Currently have shotgun and my trusty hand cannon. Both are good!.

I have 17,9xx$/coins/silver eagles at the moment. Haven't spent a penny!.

Now I do sense the game has turned a bit tough!. BTW, most used and still being used, the best vigor for me, murdering crows!. YES!. Second I use most is shock jockey. 

Now, just came out of the lift after rescuing Eli. A vending machine is there for gun upgrades.

Should I upgrade both my guns to maximum or should I dump one of them for machine gun and upgrade it?.

Second, should I upgrade both the vigors I use the most or should I do some others?. All others are lame and I dont use them at all.


----------



## DayKnight (Jun 2, 2013)

Ended it. 8/10.

Lame ending.


----------

